# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Аюрведа и сыроедение

## Лена

Вопрос о сыроедении возникает сам собой, если мы ведем речь о том, что нужно есть свежую пищу. Некоторые считают, что потребление салатов, фруктов и сырых овощей – самый здоровый способ питания. Основным аргументом в его пользу обычно является разрушение в процессе готовки ферментов и витаминов.

Аюрведа придерживается противоположной точки зрения и считает, что потенциал питательных веществ не может проявиться в полной мере, если пища не испытала воздействия Агни (тепла). Процесс тепловой конверсии, происходящий по ходу приготовления пищи, экономит пищеварительный агни. Последнему не приходится напрягать себя для превращения питательных компонентов овощей в удобоусвояемую форму.

Агни отвечает за преобразование вообще, Питта же – за конкретные процессы преобразования в организме. Питта вырабатывает секреты, необходимые для метаболизации пищи. Слабый Агни вызывает уменьшение пищеварительной способности Питты.

Чтобы увлажнить сухую и грубую, сырую (неприготовленную) пищу секретами Капхи, нам приходится тщательно пережевывать ее. Это истощает Капху и увеличивает Вату. В конце концов, сырая пища дает организму меньше веществ и энергии, особенно для использования в пострезорбтивном метаболизме (випаке), чем если пища была приготовлена на огне.

Жесткая, грубая, холодная пища увеличивает Вату. Сыроеды часто страдают возбужденной Ватой, о чем свидетельствует сухая, грубая кожа, легкое истощение, плохая способность к концентрации, разбросанность мыслей и слабое пищеварение. Эти симптомы ярче проявляются у людей с уже присутствующей Вата викрити.

Все сказанное вовсе не означает, что следует исключить потребление сырой пищи. Просто она должна составлять не более 25 % нашего рациона. При этом существуют два исключения – ожирение и возбуждённая Капха. При ожирении и в случае возбужденной Капхи разделяющее и истощающее влияние сырой пищи позволяет ей быть очень полезной для здоровья.

_По материалам книги С.М. Неаполитанского "Аюрведа на каждый день"_

----------


## Лена

Рекомендации для Вата доши :ОВОЩИ. Любые овощи, ввиду своей легкости и сухости, являются плохой едой для Ваты. Вате можно есть овощи, но только в приготовленном виде (вареном, тушеном), с большим количеством масла и специй. Употребление сырых овощей возможно только в виде соков. Благоприятны: свекла, морковь, огурцы, болгарский перец, листовой салат, горох, зеленые бобы, кабачки, тыква, оливки черные, окра (бамия), топинамбур, морские водоросли, шпинат, лук и чеснок. Картофель приемлем, если его варить, а не жарить.Максимально ограничить: все виды капусты, томаты, кабачки, баклажаны, перец, редис, репа, горошек, грибы, сельдерей, спаржа, шпинат, листовые зеленые овощи, грибы. Перечисленные овощи (кроме капусты) можно употреблять только после варки с маслом.

ФРУКТЫ и ЯГОДЫ. Следует избегать неспелых и сильно вяжущих фруктов, отдайте предпочтение сладким и сочным. Благоприятны: абрикосы, персики, апельсины, мандарины, лимоны, грейпфрут, бананы, виноград, вишни, слива, клубника, малина, ананасы, манго, киви, папайя, финики, инжир, арбузы и дыни (но только зрелые и сладкие). Избегать: потребления неспелых фруктов и таких как яблоки, груши, гранаты, клюква, а также сухофруктов. Яблоки и груши можно использовать только после варки или запекания.[/B]ЗЛАКИ и БОБОВЫЕ. Очень благоприятны рис, пшеница и овес, из бобовых – маш, дал, красная чечевица, соя и ее продукты, тофу. Нужно ограничить потребление ячменя, гречихи, просо, ржи, кукурузы, фасоли, гороха, белых бобов, сухих овсяных хлопьев, чипсов, поп-корна, сухих хлебцов.

СПЕЦИИ и ПРЯНОСТИ. Лучшая пряность для Ваты - свежий имбирь, способствующий пищеварению. Полезны почти все специи, но в особенности сладкие и согревающие: гвоздика, анис, лавровый лист, базилик, черный перец, тмин, кардамон, корица, имбирь, мускатный орех, кинза, зеленые побеги кориандра, эстрагон, фенхель, а также кетчуп, майонез, пикули, чатни, чили, чеснок, тамаринд, уксус, горчица и соль. Ограничить: горькие и вяжущие пряности - хрен, шафран, куркума, семена кориандра, а также шоколад.

ОРЕХИ и СЕМЕНА. Благоприятны все без исключения орехи и семена (кроме арахиса). Наиболее показаны миндаль, тыквенные семечки, тахин (паста из семян кунжута). 10 миндальных орешков (но чистых - без шелухи), съеденных утром, обеспечат организм питательными веществами на весь день. Соленые орехи лучше любых других сухих и соленых закусок.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Готовил сообщение в тему "О вреде сыроедения", но тут появилась эта тема 
помещу его лучше сюда, если не возражаете:

Хотелось бы подойти к теме питания "Как оно есть"
Рассмотреть все плюсы и минусы. Сделать выводы.
Не отвергать плюсы и минусы и не принимать фанатично плюсы и минусы.
Для меня лично авторитет только Бог и никакие люди, которые только ищут, экспериментируют.  Вчера говорили одно, завтра другое
через год третье, чрез три года четвертое, через 10 лет еще что то,
а через 20 вообще бросили это дело.
Люди говорят : Я думал так, а оказалось так , здесь ошибся, там не рассчитал, над этим подумаю, это понравилось, подумал болезнь оказалось очищение, подумал очищение, оказалось болезнь  и т.д.

Просто бесконечные споры, мнения, взгляды ...
Хотя польза может от них все таки  есть.
Кто-то оценил это как высокий рейтинг. (пощекочу Anudas)
Но все таки: Краткость сестра таланта. Гениальное всегда просто и ясно.


Шри Ишопанишад. Стих 1. Комментарий:

Ведическое знание непогрешимо, потому что нисходит по цепи совершенной ученической преемственности духовных учителей, которая начинается с Самого Господа. И поскольку первое слово ведического знания произнес Сам Господь, источник этого знания трансцендентен. Слова, сказанные Господом, называют апаурушеей. Это значит, что они исходят от личности, не принадлежащей к материальному миру. Существо, живущее в материальном мире, имеет четыре недостатка: оно склонно совершать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать других и наделено несовершенными чувствами. Ограниченный этими четырьмя несовершенствами, человек не способен дать другим совершенное знание. Веды не являются творением несовершенных живых существ. На заре творения ведическое знание было изначально вложено Господом в сердце Брахмы - первого сотворенного живого существа, а Брахма в свою очередь передал это знание своим сыновьям и ученикам, которые продолжают распространять его и поныне...



Насчет 100% сыроедения смущает тот факт:  почему же духовные учителя
в Международном Обществе Сознания Кришны  пренадлежащие к цепи ученической преемственности от самого Бога не  100% сыроеды

Неужели 100% сыроеды обставили их в знании. Или просто оказались хитрее их.

В рационе наших духовных учителей большое количество свежих фруктов, салатов, 
орехов...
... если сказать в процентном отношении то примерно 30% сырых блюд
и 70 % приготовленных  на огне точно наверно есть (зимой меньше летом больше)

Хотя у всех по разному у других 60 на 40  или 40 на 60,  20 на 80...

Погуглив немного нашел вполне здравомыслящий ответ и насчет сыроедения.
Не противоречащий ни шастрам, ни жизни наших духовных учителей, ни аюрведе.

Хотя всегда наверно были ,есть  и будут люди которые хотят быть 
100 % сыроедами   ну ладно "Аскеза богатство брахманов"

И еще хотелось бы подчеркнуть, что вайшнавы не вегетарианцы, не вареноеды, не сыроеды (само по себе это небольшое достижение),
а едят Прасад Кришны. 
Для здоровья соотношение  60%-40% вполне достаточно.
Ну кому еда мешает в духовной жизни.
Вариант 1. Одухотворить
Вариант 2. Отречься


Дабы не утруждать читателя  и подчеркнуть вывод  приведу сначала вывод,
потом вред от сыроедения, потом пользу от сыроедения (т.к. о пользе уже
много сказано в другой теме)
Хотя в оригинале.
Идет сначала о пользе сыроедения, потом о вреде сыроедения, потом вывод.
Информация из всемирной паутины Интернет, но довольно здравомыслящая(ИМХО):

*Вывод*
Истина лежит посередине
Врачи абсолютно убеждены, что для организма современного человека вредны обе крайности: питание исключительно сырыми продуктами и стремление исключить из своего рациона все свежие фрукты и овощи. И то, и другое плохо скажется на здоровье. 
Оптимальным соотношением между сырыми и термически обработанными продуктами диетологи считают 60% на 40%. То есть сырая пища должна преобладать. Кстати, в реальности для среднестатистического городского жителя это соотношение равно 10% на 90%. Есть повод задуматься! 
В любом случае, применение сыроедения, как универсального средства от всех болезней (по утверждению его сторонников) себя не оправдывает. Но это не значит, что от него нужно полностью отказаться. Чтобы стать сыроедом надолго и всерьез, надо иметь сильную волю, выдержку, знания и здоровый желудочно-кишечный тракт. Наиболее полезным и доступным является периодическое применение сыроедения сроком от нескольких дней до 2-3 недель. 

*Почему сыроедение вредно?* 
А если организм не принимает сырую пищу? Например, тот, кто ест сырую морковь, ничего, кроме приятных вкусовых ощущений, не получает. Необходимое для укрепления защитных сил нашего организма оранжевоокрашенное вещество каротин (провитамин А), действительно, в большом количестве содержится в моркови, но оно плотно заблокировано неперевариваемой целлюлозой. Желудочный сок может усваивать эти нужные элементы только в том случае, если морковь размельчена или подвергнута термической обработке. А каротин всасывается стенками желудка только при условии, что растворен в маленьких капельках жира. 
Многообещающий тезис любителей сыроедения "Чем естественнее, тем здоровее!" звучит эффектно, но не очень убедительно. Природа не дает здоровья просто так. В ходе эволюции разные группы растений развили ту или иную стратегию выживания, некоторые из них накапливают ядовитые вещества как защитное приспособление от съедения. А человеку природа предоставила шанс найти способы удаления или нейтрализации этих веществ. К примеру, для миллионов людей бобовые представляют собой основной продукт питания благодаря высокому содержанию в них белка, однако в них много ядовитых веществ. Употребление бобовых в сыром виде в большом количестве или регулярно очень вредно. 
Пшеница и другие злаки содержат малополезные вещества, которые удаляются только при термической обработке. Поэтому многие предпочитают хлопья, представляющие собой зерна злаков после соответствующей обработки, которая делает их более пригодными для употребления. Это лучше, чем сырая каша из раздробленных и размягченных зерен. 
К ядам относится также щавелевая кислота, которая содержится в шпинате, ревене, щавеле и мангольде. Щавелевая кислота набивает оскомину, нарушает нормальное усвоение организмом важнейших минеральных веществ. При избытке щавелевой кислоты кальций, необходимый для укрепления костей, и кроветворные белки не принимаются организмом. В итоге у особо чувствительных к щавелевой кислоте людей может развиться почечнокаменная болезнь. Содержащие щавелевую кислоту овощи в сыром виде особенно противопоказаны пожилым людям и детям. Уже наши прапрабабушки знали, что листья и стебли щавеля необходимо ошпаривать или отваривать, а жидкий отвар не употреблять. 
Страдающим аллергией обычно рекомендуют есть вареную пищу, а не сырую. Аллергики остро реагируют на определенные белковые вещества, которые только при термической обработке изменяются настолько, что иммунная система аллергика на них не реагирует и пища переваривается без затруднений. 
Кроме того, сыроедение может вызвать обострение хронического панкреатита, преимущественно, когда в соке поджелудочной железы не хватает гемицеллюлазы (специального фермента). 
Есть у сыроедения и возрастные ограничения. Например, как и другие виды альтернативного питания, сыроедение нельзя применять у детей. Не рекомендуется оно и очень пожилым людям. 
*Почему сыроедение полезно?*
Многочисленные исследования показывают: люди, употребляющие много овощей и фруктов, реже болеют раком и заболеваниями сердца. Наилучшее воздействие на организм оказывают свежие невареные овощи и фрукты. Так, при варке разрушается 30-50% полезных элементов, определяющих специфический острый вкус крестоцветных: горчицы, капусты, кресс-салата и хрена. Эти вещества не только создают особые, ни с чем не сравнимые вкусовые ощущения, но и защищают любителей овощей от рака. 
То же можно сказать и о естественных красящих соединениях - каротиноидах, содержащихся в желто- и красноокрашенных овощах и зеленых листьях. Каротиноиды предупреждают хронические заболевания, стимулируют защитные силы организма, препятствуют развитию опухолей. Часть этих веществ при чистке и варке разрушается. Особенно чувствительны к термической обработке биологически активные вещества, содержащиеся в сельдерее, капусте, вишне. 
К несомненным достоинствам сыроедения можно отнести тот факт, что это - прекрасная профилактическая очистка организма (не настолько мощная как голодание, но тоже дает впечатляющие результаты). 
Сыроедение - отличное средство против вялости кишечника, запоров и геморроя благодаря увеличению содержания в рационе пищевых волокон. 
Оно полезно для больных почечными болезнями, для улучшения обмена веществ. Лечение сыроедением дает хорошие результаты при подагре, освобождая организм от мочевой кислоты, при атеросклерозе, кожных заболеваниях, ревматизме и т.д. 
Применение сыроедения при гипертонической болезни позволяет улучшить состояние здоровья за счет резкого ограничения поступления поваренной соли с пищей. 
Положительный момент сыроедения - при употреблении сырых продуктов насыщение наступает быстрее, чем при употреблении продуктов, подвергнутых термической обработке. Невареная пища быстрее заполняет весь объем желудка. Это позволяет применять сыроедение для снижения веса. Необходимо только избегать продуктов с высокой энергетической ценностью (например, финики, орехи, изюм, дыни). Кстати, при ожирении лечение сырой пищей дает даже лучшие результаты, чем голодание! 
Кроме того, овощи и фрукты в сыром виде способствуют укреплению десен, приносят больше пользы зубам, чем кашицеобразная мягкая пища. 
Вопреки убеждению многих, поклонники сырой пищи не обделяют себя белками (разумеется, если рацион составлен правильно). Много белков содержат орехи, бобовые (чечевица, фасоль, горох и особенно соя), шпинат, цветная капуста, кольраби и пшеница.

----------


## Лена

приходится отказаться от молока, как я поняла  ! противоречие с заветами Шрилы Прабхупады (

----------


## Лена

> Готовил сообщение в тему "О вреде сыроедения", но тут появилась эта тема 
> помещу его лучше сюда, если не возражаете:
> 
> Хотелось бы подойти к теме питания "Как оно есть"
> Рассмотреть все плюсы и минусы. Сделать выводы.
> Не отвергать плюсы и минусы и не принимать фанатично плюсы и минусы.
> Для меня лично авторитет только Бог и никакие люди, которые только ищут, экспериментируют.  Вчера говорили одно, завтра другое
> через год третье, чрез три года четвертое, через 10 лет еще что то,
> а через 20 вообще бросили это дело.
> ...


я с вами согласна 
я не знаю кто такой Вадим Зеланд (мистик ?), но сейчас *именно его идеи о сыроедение толкаются на форуме его последователями*
http://www.rawlifestyle.ru/vadim-zel...jivaya-kuhnya/

----------


## Кирилл дас

Нужно следовать по стопам Шрилы Прабхупады и не дорабатывать метод. Заявление ученымх о вредности молока предсказано Ведами. Это демонические реали кали-юги.
Аюрведа - наука, данная Самим Богом. Зачем выдумывать еще какое-то сыроеденье? Или Кришна - не авторитет уже, нужно что-то более современное искать?

----------


## Кирилл дас

Если бы сыроеденье было таким замечательным, то Шрила Прабхапада был бы сыроед. Но наш ачарья пользовался аюрведой.

----------


## Лена

Вадим Зеланд — современный Россйский мистик и автор. Разработал метод управления реальностью, названный «трансерфинг реальности». Собственно, и само словосочетание «трансерфинг реальности» придумано Вадимом Зеландом, но оно вскоре стало весьма популярным и обыденным. Трансерфинг реальности состоит из шести книг - ступеней, которые должны читатся по очереди.
Теория основана на концепции мультивселенной и четырех измерений. Теория имеет сходства с основами буддийских учений Тартанга Тулку (Tarthang Tulku). Реальность является одним из материализаций из пространства вариантов. Это понятие очень схоже с учениями Дзогчен.

----------


## Лена

> [Полностью поддерживаю Alekceiя. Думаю, - *это прорыв в понимании сложности усмирения ложного эго, гордыни, зависти, и других низменных качеств, с которыми приходится довольно безуспешно сражаться многим искренним верующим, не меняющим свою пищевую диету*. Уважаемый Artem, исходя из Ваших высказываний, и видя Вашу миролюбивую реакцию на агрессивных оппонентов, прихожу к выводу, что, благодаря многолетнему опыту сыроедения, Ваше сознание стало невосприимчиво к влиянию невежества и страсти. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Вашими наблюдениями в плане воздействия внешних раздражителей и Вашей ответной реакцией на них.
> 
> .[/SIZE]


Извините , но это не прорыв, а ...

я не могу сейчас точно указать источник, но большинству форума известно, что необходимо очищать все тонкие тела, тонкие тела взаимосвязаны и потому надо действовать комплексно
*а на тонкое тело ложного эга влияет только звук (вибрации мантры)*

----------


## SlavaSG

Мне кажется что Аюрведа сейчас похожа чем то на современую медицину которая не лечит корень болезни а лишь её последствия.
 Дисбалансы ваты капхи питы которые постоянно надо регулировать. Когда человек болен ему всегда необходимо принимать лекарство и действовать на проблемы тела внешними стредствами. Сейчас здоровых очень мало в грубом и тонком понимании. 
 есть те кто не могут жить без мяса 
 есть кто без вареной пищи 
 есть те кто не могут без сырой пищи
 есть те кто не может без воды
 есть те кто не может без воздуха
 СЫРОЕДЕНИЕ НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД ЭТО ЗОЛОТАЯ СЕРЕДИНА 
*НАСТОЯЩИЙ ЙОГ НЕ ЕСТ СЛИШКОМ МНОГО ИЛИ СЛИШКОМ МАЛО*

----------


## SlavaSG

При знакомстве с Ведами сразу бросил употреблять мясную пищу.
Почувствовал себя  лучше.  

В течении 2-х  лет лактовегетарианства мой организм начал проявлять симпатию к сырой пище.  Хотя ум продолжал желать варёной пищи. 

Я решил провести опыт и употреблять только сырую пищу на удивление почувствовал себя намного лучше.  И ни капли не жалею. 

При употреблении варёной пищи желание съесть больше положенного сложно контролировалось. При употреблении сырой всегда ешь столько сколько нужно и при этом настигает удовлетворённость, также уменьшалось количество съедаемого. Повысилась трезвость разума и активность ума. Увеличилась физическая выносливость. Короче хотите узнать больше пообщайтесь на форуме сыроедов. Хотя многие из них отказываются от молочных продуктов, но мой организм молочному непративиться поэтому пью 

После удачного опыта у меня возник вопрос почему об сыроедении не сказано в писаниях. Ведь это способствует духовному росту. 

В книге Бхагавад Гита в главе разновидности веры есть 3-и стиха о пище. 

Прочитав их дословный перевод в моём разуме укрепилась уверенность в том что эта книга была написана самим Богом. 

  Ниже описаны стихи Бога о пище из Бхагавад Гиты

 Интересно то что при переводе на русский в стихе про страстную пищу было добавлено слово которого нет в изначальном санскрите. (черезмерно,) слово (очень) перенесено к другому смыслу. 

 в стихе про благостную пищу, слово богатые жирами заменено на маслянистую
мои ощущении на сыроедении очень похожи на описание о благостной пищи. 


 Вот дословный перевод пищи в страсти с санскрита без интопретаций 

горькие, кислые, солёные, очень пряные, острые, сухие, горячие, виды пищи, тот кто находится в гунне страсти, нравившиеся, страдания, горе причиняющие.


 Разновидности веры

 ТЕКСТ 8

 айух-саттва-баларогйа
 сукха-прити-вивардханах
 расйах снигдхах стхира хридйа
 ахарах саттвика-прийах

 айух - продолжительность жизни; саттва - существование; бала - силу; арогйа - здоровье; сукха - счастье; прити - удовлетворение; вивардханах - увеличивающие; расйах - сочные; снигдхах - богатые жирами; стхирах - полезные; хридйах - приятные сердцу; ахарах - виды пищи; саттвика - человеку в благости; прийах - те, что нравятся.

 Пища, которую предпочитают люди, находящиеся в гуне благости, увеличивает продолжительность жизни, очищает сознание, прибавляет сил, здоровья, приносит счастье и удовлетворение. Это сочная, маслянистая, здоровая, приятная сердцу пища.

 ТЕКСТ 9

 катв-амла-лаванатй-ушна-тикшна-рукша-видахинах
 ахара раджасасйешта
 духкха-шокамайа-прадах

 кату - горькие; амла - кислые; лавана - соленые; ати-ушна - очень пряные; тикшна - острые; рукша - сухие; видахинах - горячие; ахарах - виды пищи; раджасасйа - того, кто находится в гуне страсти; иштах - нравящиеся; духкха - горе; шока - страдания; амайа - болезни; прадах - причиняющие.


 Чрезмерно горькая, кислая, соленая, пряная, острая, сухая и очень горячая пища нравится людям, находящимся в гуне страсти. Такая пища является источником горя, страданий и болезней.

 ТЕКСТ 10

 йата-йамам гата-расам
 пути парйушитам ча йат
 уччхиштам апи чамедхйам
 бходжанам тамаса-прийам

 йата-йамам - приготовленная за три часа до еды; гата-расам - безвкусная; пути - дурно пахнущая; парйушитам - старая; ча - также; йат - которая; уччхиштам - оставшаяся после других; апи - также; ча - и; амедхйам - нечистая; бходжанам - еда; тамаса - тому, кто находится в гуне тьмы; прийам - нравящаяся.

 Пища, приготовленная более чем за три часа до еды, безвкусная, несвежая, протухшая, нечистая и состоящая из чужих объедков, нравится тем, кто находится в гуне тьмы.
Это не призыв и не осуждение а лишь пища для размышления. Мы ограничены и нам сложно рассуждать без выгоды. Пусть то здоровье или свобода. Прабхупада всем своим нутром хотел дать миру знание о Боге, даже если Он не получил бы ни чего, Он все ровно сделал бы точно так же.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> В книге Бхагавад Гита в главе разновидности веры есть 3-и стиха о пище. Прочитав их дословный перевод в моём разуме укрепилась уверенность в том что эта книга была написана самим Богом.


это слабый момент в ваших рассуждениях.

----------


## SlavaSG

> это слабый момент в ваших рассуждениях.


что Вас смущает?

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Интересно - если Ведам всего 40 000 лет, а природе миллионы лет кто прав многомиллионный опыт природных законов или Веды ?

Живая пища. Продолжение 	 
  	«Почему резкий переход сопровождается ухудшением самочувствия?»

Объясняю. Арнольд Эрет, основоположник сыроедения, еще в начале прошлого века сделал очень важное открытие, которое можно сформулировать следующим образом: элиминация (вывод) токсинов из организма прекращается, когда вареная пища попадает в желудок.

Звучит странно, не правда ли? Что это означает, и что из этого следует?

Наличие токсинов и шлаков в организме зависит от того, что в него поступает с водой, воздухом и пищей. Живая пища практически не загрязняет организм, (конечно, если она натуральная, а не химическая). Более того, живые растительные продукты обладают чудесным свойством – они запускают механизмы самоочищения.

С вареной пищей все обстоит совсем наоборот. Наибольшее количество всевозможной ядовитой грязи производится бактериями внутри организма, если пища подвергалась тепловой обработке, (см. пример с кучей компоста из книги Виктории Бутенко). Так Природа наказывает человека за то, что он нарушает ее законы.

Но это еще не все. Мертвая пища, в отличие от живой, обладает свойством блокировать функции элиминации токсинов. Организм становится будто парализован. Он рассовывает всю эту грязь куда попало – на стенки сосудов, в жировые ткани, в межклеточные пространства, а вот избавиться, вывести – не может.

А что происходит с человеком, который потребляет продукты, вызывающие интоксикацию? Он становится наркоманом. С наркотиками, алкоголем, табаком – абсолютно такая же картина, что и с мертвой пищей. Никакой разницы нет. Это означает, что люди испытывают не столько чувство голода, сколько наркотическую абстиненцию.

Когда наступает перерыв между очередными дозами, организм выходит из оцепенения и начинает интенсивно избавляться от токсинов. Это на физическом плане. А на тонком плане еще и маятник сосет энергию – возвращает свой кредит. В результате, возникает очень неприятное, иногда просто невыносимое состояние – ломка.

Человеку хочется принять еще, и именно того продукта, токсины которого в данный момент выводятся. Если он принимает очередную дозу, элиминация приостанавливается и появляется чувство комфорта. Жизнь снова прекрасна! Так возникает замкнутый порочный круг, который крутится до тех пор, пока организм не умирает, отравившись своими же отходами.

Когда вы резко переходите с мертвой пищи на живую, начинается интенсивная перестройка и вывод всевозможной грязи из самых дальних уголков организма. Токсины при этом попадают в кровь, оттого и самочувствие ухудшается.

Естественно, все это сопровождается пищевой абстиненцией. Вам постоянно хочется чего-нибудь съесть, особенно того, что уже под запретом. Процесс перестройки и очищения может длиться довольно долго. Ведь засорение тоже длилось годами. Но вы должны знать, что, в конце концов, все нормализуется и приведется в порядок. Так что, если вы ощущаете такое вот «пищевое похмелье», воспринимайте это с воодушевлением – ваш организм очистится и вздохнет свободно.

«Можно ли облегчить состояние или как-то нейтрализовать побочные эффекты переходного периода?»

Перед тем как переходить на питание живой пищей, необходимо почистить свой кишечник, печень и почки, например, по Малахову. И обязательно пройти антипаразитарную программу. Тогда действительно, переход станет не таким болезненным. В противном случае, организму будет очень трудно справляться со своей генеральной уборкой, особенно если в теле имеются паразиты. Регулярные походы в парную тоже будут не лишними. Физическая нагрузка, движение, прогулки – всенепременно. Пить чистую воду (лучше живую) не менее двух литров в день, хочется или не хочется – тоже обязательно.

«Почему происходит резкая потеря веса?»

Если вы ориентируетесь на какие-то общепринятые соотношения рост/вес, то напрасно. Эти стандарты действительны только для поедателей мертвой пищи. Из чего формируется «добавочный» вес среднестатистического, «нормального» человека? Из шлаков, токсинов, жировых отложений, которые присутствуют практически повсюду, в том числе в мышечных тканях. А как вы думали? Если человек постоянно пьет, он становится весь проспиртованный. Точно так же, если человек не отходит от кормушки с мертвой едой, то, в соответствии с законом Эрета, его организм все время находится в парализованном состоянии – он не способен активно выводить отходы, и вынужден рассовывать их, куда попало, лишь бы сохранить функции жизнеобеспечения. Вот какие добавки формируют среднестатистическую «норму».

Например, представьте себе кругленькую пышку, которая любит посидеть на лавочке, лузгая жареные семечки. Понимаете, откуда берется ее лишний вес? Не от самих семечек, а из-за того, что желудок у нее никогда не бывает пустым. Современная молодежь – это вообще феномен – постоянно что-то грызет, чем-то хрустит, что-то сосет или жует. А потом с таким же усердием мучает себя всякими изощренными диетами, чтобы сбросить вес. Просто поразительно, в каком глубочайшем сновидении пребывает все человечество! Никто ничего не знает. Никому и в голову не приходит, что избыточный вес появляется не столько от количества съеденной пищи, сколько от постоянной, пусть даже и незначительной, загруженности желудка, хотя бы жевательной резинкой.

Академика Павлова, с его собакой, знают все, но никто не знает и не помнит Арнольда Эрета. И в этом нет ничего удивительного, потому что в матричной системе этого знать никто не должен! И вы никому не рассказывайте, потому что это секретная информация!

Так вот, когда вы начинаете кормить себя живой пищей, организм освобождается от свалки отходов, и соответственно, вес теряется. Но вес чего – вы теперь понимаете? Масса тела может держаться на низком уровне еще долго, пока не произойдет полная перестройка всего организма. Но когда все функции придут в норму, вес наберется и стабилизируется. Только опять же, не обязательно в соответствии с общепринятыми стандартами.

Природа сама определит то оптимальное сложение, каким вы должны обладать. Это зависит, во-первых, от уровня физических нагрузок. Когда мышцы свободны от шлаковых и жировых отложений, они становятся ровно такими, какими должны быть, чтобы выдерживать нагрузки, на них возлагаемые. Не больше, не меньше. Если мышцы активно не используются, они атрофируются, и масса их снижается.

Во-вторых, если вы хотите набрать вес, питаться следует разнообразно и полноценно, а не ударяться в крайности. За основу можно принять системообразующие рецепты. Хорошим источником белка весной и летом служит всевозможная зелень. В зелени содержится в десятки раз больше белков, чем в овощах и фруктах. В осеннее и зимнее время – пророщенные злаки, орехи, морские водоросли. Да много вообще всего. Есть захотите – найдете.

Например, живую гречку в супермаркете не купишь. Ее обычно подвергают высокотемпературной обработке. А ведь она такая полезная и питательная в пророщенном виде. Но если очень захотеть, можно найти в Интернете, например, вот здесь: http://www.syroeshka.com

«Как вы относитесь к сыромоноедению?»

Монотрофное сыроедение – это когда в один прием употребляется только один продукт. Другими словами, это строго раздельное питание. Пища в таком случае усваивается наиболее оптимально и полноценно. К этому нужно стремиться. Лично я стараюсь питаться именно так. Однако строгих правил не придерживаюсь, во всяком случае, пока. Ем и салаты с маслом, и смешиваю однотипные продукты, как в системообразующих рецептах. Не думаю, например, что тыквенные семечки нельзя смешивать с подсолнечными, или один вид орехов с другим. Правила, на мой взгляд, должны быть не строгими, а разумными.

Переходить на монотрофное сыроедение нужно органично и естественно, а не фанатично и надрывно. То есть, переход и здесь должен быть постепенным. Вам следует слушать свой организм. (Когда он избавится от абстиненции, его уже можно слушать). Если такое питание не вызывает у вас физического и психического дискомфорта, и если действительно нравится, то это очень хорошо – у вас правильный организм.

Строгие же сыроеды, вообще ко всему относятся «строго», и здесь с ними трудно спорить. Если ваши убеждения таковы, что салаты вы считаете жутко вредной пищей – на здоровье – это ваши убеждения. Только ради бога, не говорите об этом корове, иначе она так расстроится, что у нее молоко пропадет. Ведь теперь ей придется выбирать каждую травинку отдельно, чтоб не нарушить страшное табу: не смешивать два разных растения.

В области питания очень много ложных стереотипов, а еще больше – неисследованного, потому что ученые, которые должны этим заниматься, еще сами не научились питаться правильно, да и целей таких себе не ставили.

Например, вам наверно знаком такой ритуал: добавлять чайную ложечку масла в морковный сок. Повсюду, где делают свежевыжатый сок, вам предложат эту ложечку. А почему? А потому что однажды, какому-то очень умному дяде (или тете) пришла в голову гениальная мысль: если бета-каротин растворяется только жиром, тогда без этого самого жира он усвоиться никак не может, а значит, в морковный сок ну просто необходимо добавлять ложечку масла. И все вокруг удивились: ух ты, какой умный дядя! И сразу стали следовать его совету. А если кто-то этого не знал, его тут же огорошивали: да как же так, вы такого не знаете! А-я-я-й! И конечно же, «прозревший и просветленный» с этого момента начинал строго выполнять ритуал, с ужасом оглядываясь на свое темное прошлое, когда бета-каротин не усваивался.

Слава богу, коровы об этом не осведомлены! Иначе они ни в какую не согласились бы пастись без ложечки масла.

Видите, как с умным видом распространяются совершенно глупые стереотипы? Разумеется, организм безо всякой ложечки разберется, как ему усвоить жирорастворимые витамины – уж на это жир найдется. Так что, можете пить сок или есть морковку просто так, со спокойной душой. Только опять же, прошу вас, никому об этом не рассказывайте, потому что эта информация строго секретна. Если к вам будут приставать, почему вы не хотите ложечку, скажите, что у вас аллергия на бета-каротин, и они сразу успокоятся, потому что аллергия с их точки зрения – это нормально.

Вот так, если взять какой-нибудь принцип, пусть даже не лишенный смысла, и возвести его в абсолют, может получиться «строгое правило для идиота».

Однако разумными правилами пренебрегать не следует. Из них я бы выделил следующие. Прежде всего, рецепты должны быть по возможности односложные. Не перегружайте блюдо большим числом разнообразных компонентов. Не добавляйте фрукты в овощные салаты – это извращение. Фрукты и ягоды лучше есть совсем отдельно от всего остального – только в первую половину дня. Если вам приходится смешивать продукты или употреблять их вместе в один прием, поступайте так только с однотипными, например: яблоки и груши, абрикосы и сливы, свекла и морковь, и т.д. Не сильно увлекайтесь блендером. Если имеется возможность жевать, лучше жевать цельные продукты, чтобы ферменты слюны делали свою работу, а зубы развивались. Блендер больше подходит для детского питания и приготовления зеленого супа-пюре, поскольку зелень жевать трудно. Не сильно увлекайтесь соками. Опять же, если имеется возможность, лучше есть цельные фрукты и овощи. Так они лучше перевариваются, потому что, наряду с энзимами, сохраняются коэнзимы, содержащиеся в кожуре и клетчатке. Например, цельный виноград намного превосходит виноградный сок. Отдавайте предпочтение овощам и фруктам по сезону. Сначала поспевают ягоды – можете набрасываться на них, а внесезонные фрукты отложить в сторону. Затем подходит очередь черешни, абрикосов из теплых стран – ешьте их побольше. Потом огурцы появляются – питайтесь огурцами. Арбузы и дыни созревают – налегайте на них. И так далее. Зимой уже следует отдавать предпочтение сухофруктам, орехам, морским водорослям, пророщенным злакам.

«Я действительно почувствовал невероятные ощущения, когда тебя переполняет энергией. Продержался на сыроедении, пока не поехали в отпуск – там пришлось есть все подряд. Потом вернулся, и опять пришлось есть все подряд – причиной вижу уже не наркотическую привязанность к термически обработанной пище, а все большее внешнее социальное давление, а точнее, давление родственников на психику: жены, отца, тестя, тещи (мнение остальных меня обычно мало затрагивает). Не сказать, чтобы они на меня обрушивали зараз массу рекомендаций, как надо питаться – они просто регулярно, ежедневно кинут буквально пару фраз, вроде «ну как же так можно» или «надо того поесть, или этого». Когда слышишь это изо дня в день, то начинает накапливаться какая-то критическая масса, и потом уже проще есть то, что они предлагают, чем выслушивать эти фразы ежедневно. В связи с этим возникает вопрос: что вы можете порекомендовать в таком случае?»

Если вы знакомы с Трансерфингом, то вам должно быть понятно, что окружающие будут теребить вас именно по тем вопросам, которые вам самим не дают покоя. Они не отстанут до тех пор, пока вы сами не отпустите себя и не успокоитесь. Вспомните, ведь вы стоите перед зеркалом. Позвольте себе быть собой, а другим быть другими.

Допустим, вы решили в корне изменить свой облик: купили новую, нетипичную для себя одежду, проткнули язык, в ухо серьгу вставили, изменили прическу, сделали с собой еще что-нибудь необычное. Вам так нравится, но вы пока чувствуете себя не в своей тарелке, потому что еще не привыкли к себе новому. И вам кажется, что окружающие пялятся на вас с неодобрением или насмешкой. Разумеется, так оно и будет, – до тех пор, пока все эти мысли в вашей голове не угомонятся.

Точно так же и с вашим питанием. Скоро вы привыкнете, успокоитесь и примете свой новый образ. Когда внутренние противоречия разрешатся, все окружающие тут же успокоятся и тоже примут вас таким как вы есть. Главное, не обращайте никого насильно в свою веру и не реагируйте враждебно на непонимание.

«Как поменялось ваше общение и ваши отношения с близкими людьми (с любимым человеком, детьми, близкими друзьями)? В современном обществе приготовление пищи вознесено в ранг искусства, и часто, если не все, то очень многие моменты и аспекты жизни связаны в той или иной степени с потреблением пищи/вина. В процессе вашего личностного изменения, менялись ли, (в смысле, уходили старые, приходили новые), близкие люди вокруг вас вследствие изменения ваших интересов? Не чувствуете ли вы себя немного одиноким?»

Ничего не поменялось. Если вы принимаете себя таким как есть, другие автоматически соглашаются. Внешняя форма, то есть окружающая действительность, складывается, прежде всего, из вашего внутреннего содержания. Если вы живете в соответствии со своим кредо, и внутри у вас нет противоречий, зеркало отражает такую же гармоничную форму. Но когда вас терзают сомнения, неприятие каких-то аспектов нового себя, тогда снаружи – в зеркале мира, вы увидите аналогичную картину: неприятие со стороны окружающих. В таком случае нужно либо отказаться от этих новых аспектов, либо потерпеть и привыкнуть, пока они не станут частью вашего кредо.

Переходя на живую пищу, вы меняете не себя, а всего лишь некоторые привычки, например, вино заменяете на сок. Если такая замена порождает внутреннюю борьбу с собой, то снаружи – в вашем окружении – эта борьба может отразиться соответственно. Следует сначала привести в порядок свое кредо: действительно ли мне это нужно? Либо пока смириться со своим новым образом и подождать, когда он станет привычным для вас и окружающих.

«Когда вы уже окончательно перешли на сыроедение, и вас зовут друзья или знакомые в ресторан, что вы там едите?»

Если я оказываюсь в условиях, где не могу есть то что хочу, я просто ем что дают и не капризничаю. За исключением мяса, конечно. И вам предлагаю тоже не париться по этому поводу. Изредка съесть что-нибудь «такое» – ничего страшного не случится.

Вообще, нарушать правила можно, если делать это осознанно, не кривя душой. Только вряд ли вам этого захочется. Дело в том, что вашему организму после такого нарушения сразу станет тоскливо, и вы это почувствуете. Ведь он простой и наивный, ваш организм, он вам поверил, что вы больше не будете отравлять его мертвой пищей. А когда вы нарушаете свое обещание, то огорчаете свое мудрое тело, сбиваете его с толку, да и сами потом сожалеете.

Я например, могу и покурить, и выпить – пробовал, неоднократно. Но в конце концов пришел к выводу: зачем мне это надо? Никакого удовольствия, одно расстройство. Однако подчеркиваю, это мое личное видение. Вы для себя сами решайте – можно ли, и надо ли нарушать правила вам, или нет.

«Как сыроедение влияет на динамику отношений в семье, с друзьями со знакомыми?»

Никак не влияет, если спокойно следовать своим путем, не оглядываясь на общественное мнение, и самому не хватать никого за локти.

«Мне интересно, как вы донесли до своих близких изменение своего рациона питания? Стали ли вы им показывать книги о сыроедении или позволили им оставаться такими, какими они были, не пытаясь привить им сыроедение?»

В моем окружении нет ни одного сыроеда. Конечно, я объясняю людям, почему не ем то, что едят они, когда меня спрашивают. Но обратить в свою веру никого не пытаюсь. Если человек не готов, его никак не убедишь. Даже если удастся убедить – он просто не сможет. К сожалению, такова реальность. А если он сам уже готов и созрел, то убеждения и не потребуются – достаточно лишь намека.

«Супруга очень хочет, чтобы я поправился, пытается меня откармливать. В принципе, я всегда ни в чем себе не отказывал, ел что хотел и сколько хотел, но результата нету. Питаясь тем, от чего обычно люди поправляются и потом страдают, мой вес остается на месте. Мои «выходки», типа разгрузочных дней, постов и сыроедения, супруга просто не переваривает, говорит что я таким образом никогда не поправлюсь. Я ей давал читать статьи о сыроедении, но в результате обсуждений получил ответ: «не давай мне больше таких статей». Я хочу попробовать на сыроедении поправиться и набрать для начала килограмм 10. Возможно ли такое, вот так целенаправленно набрать вес? И как выяснить, где норма для моего роста? Цель есть, а что для этого нужно? Что вы можете посоветовать? И как сыроедение совместить с тренировками в тренажерном зале? Ведь для роста мышечной массы нужно спортивное питание».

Люди все разные, и конституция у всех не может быть одинаковой. Одни, питаясь мертвой пищей, остаются худыми, другие даже на сыроедении поправляются. У кого как организм устроен, тут уж ничего не поделаешь. Единственно, от патологий, типа ожирения или истощения, конечно, нужно как-то избавляться.

Если хотите набрать вес на чисто растительном сыроедении, необходимо обязательно перед этим почистить свой организм и пройти антипаразитарную программу. А после этого не ждать быстрых изменений. Как я уже говорил, потребуется неопределенно долгое время для полной перестройки. Причина худобы может еще заключаться в нарушении обмена веществ. Нормальный обмен веществ обязательно восстановится, но насколько скоро – сказать невозможно.

Намного быстрее и проще набрать вес при постепенном переходе на сыроедение, особенно если занимаетесь бодибилдингом. Спешить особо некуда, если вы молоды и на здоровье не жалуетесь. Включите в свой рацион яичные желтки, сырые морепродукты, (малосоленые или без соли с приправами), много зелени, морские водоросли, цветочную пыльцу, пророщенные бобовые – фасоль, нут, маш, чечевицу.

Если не сможете есть проростки бобовых в сыром виде, отварите их в течение одной-двух минут. Конечно, это не живая пища, но зато она очень хорошо очищает организм и подготавливает его к чистому сыроедению.

«Я сама предпочитаю сырые овощи и фрукты, а вареные почти все (кроме картошки) не люблю. Но я люблю теплую пищу, например суп, а главное – ГОРЯЧИЙ зеленый ЧАЙ. Если еда теплая, то она вредная? Можно ли пить горячий (теплый) чай?»

Горячая еда – в любом случае мертвая. Вам нужно выбирать между живой или мертвой пищей. Горячий чай пить можно, большого вреда не будет.

«Я прислушиваюсь к советам аюрведы – науки, которой много тысяч лет. Я усвоила, что сырая еда меня не греет (я живу в Москве, где 9 месяцев холодно), и при моем типе конституции (вата), вообще рекомендуют много теплой, влажной пищи. То есть, мне нравятся овощи, зелень, но в моем климате этого не достаточно. Несезонные овощи-фрукты не привлекают».

Человеческим заблуждениям тоже много тысяч лет. Опыт Природы исчисляется многими миллионами. В природе никто не питается по группам крови, по каким-то там признакам телосложения и т.д. То, что горячая пища греет – это иллюзия. Организм должен согреваться сам, изнутри. Для этого необходимы чистые сосуды. Сосуды хорошо чистит лимонный сок, натуральный яблочный уксус, льняное масло. Когда будете питаться живой пищей, сосуды ваши очистятся и кровь станет горячей. Это произойдет не сразу, но произойдет неизбежно. На данный момент можно пока включить в рацион пророщенные бобовые, отваренные не более 3-х минут, а так же пророщенные зерна пшеницы, подсолнечника, тыквы.

«Что вы можете сказать о трансгенных продуктах? Сейчас появляется множество продуктов (помидоры, кукуруза и др.) в которых содержатся гены, не присущие генам этих растений и плодов. Стоит ли опасаться употребление трансгенов или нет?»

Геномодифицированные продукты лучше не употреблять. Их воздействие на организм еще практически не изучено. Но первые опыты на животных уже показали, что употребление их в пищу приводит к бесплодию.

«Что делать с продуктами, которые нельзя есть в сыром виде, например: картошка, баклажаны?»

Ну, можно или нельзя, это не правило, а скорее, дело личных предпочтений. Лично я предпочитаю следовать принципу: что для меня в сыром виде невкусно, то я не ем. Например, сырую молодую картошку есть можно, но мне этого не хочется, значит, мне это не нужно. Сырые проростки бобовых тоже недостаточно вкусные, значит, их лучше сварить в течение одной-двух минут. Но если кому-то все это нравится и в сыром виде, почему бы нет?

«Вы говорите, что необходимо кушать пыльцу или пергу, пророщенные семена, а так же морские водоросли. А где это все можно купить? Есть ли смысл искать на полках в супермаркете?»

В супермаркете едва ли можно найти что-нибудь натуральное и безвредное. Искать нужно на рынке, в специализированных магазинах, или в Интернете, где продают экологически чистую и натуральную продукцию. Есть захотите – найдете.

«Я два года уже питаюсь натуральной пищей. Самочувствие отличное, болезни и вес ушли, сил прибавилось. Моему ребенку полгода, скоро начну прикорм, и здесь возник вопрос: с чего начать? Как правильно организовать его питание?»

Вообще-то, если хватает своего молока, то лучше, как минимум до года, ничего другого не давать. После года, возможно, стоит делать прикорм, если одного молока уже недостаточно.

Если вы хотите кормить ребенка натуральной живой пищей, с врачами по этому поводу лучше не советоваться, потому что они, сами понимаете, будут однозначно против. И даже не столько из-за того, что натуральное питание может нанести какой-то вред, сколько из-за боязни каких-то непредвиденных осложнений. Сыроедение ведь не изучают и не преподают в мединститутах.

Осложнения действительно будут, если нарушать законы Природы. А законы эти очень просты. Первый закон: мать должна питаться теми же продуктами, которыми собирается прикармливать ребенка. Молоко по своему составу является зеркальным отражением рациона матери. Если кормящая мать ест одно, а ребенку дает совсем другое, у него обязательно будет расстройство пищеварения.

Второй закон: умеренность и постепенность. Вы наверно и сами знаете, что прикорм следует вводить небольшими порциями и осторожно. Соки надо поначалу разбавлять. Начинать не с твердых овощей и фруктов, а с пюре. Живой овсяный кисель идеально подходит для детского питания. Только опять же, следует давать его сначала понемногу, приучая постепенно. Вместо мертвых вареных каш лучше конечно делать живые, из проростков пшеницы, ржи, гречки, кунжута. Они готовятся очень просто: проростки загружаются в блендер, добавляется вода, и все это перемалывается до мелкой фракции. Можно еще добавить немного меда для вкуса и немного натурального льняного, кедрового масла, или масла расторопши, амаранта. Орехи тоже вводить в питание осторожно и постепенно, начиная с кедровых в протертом виде. Очень ценная и полезная еда для детей – живой зеленый супчик, из системообразующих рецептов. Кунжутное молоко так же легко приготовить на блендере. Цветочная пыльца, перга, мед – очень хорошо. Только все это нужно вводить в дополнение к молоку осторожно и постепенно.

Третий закон: в природе никто не пьет чужое молоко. Только молоко матери является идеальным кормом. И только в детстве молоком питаются. Если вы до сих пор колеблетесь, стоит ли отказываться от животного молока или нет, ответьте на три вопроса:

Является ли корова матерью вашего ребенка?
Хотите ли вы, чтобы у ребенка выросли рога, копыта и шерсть?
Желаете ли вы своему ребенку всевозможных «сопливых» заболеваний?

Если вы трижды ответили нет, значит, и думать больше не о чем. Вопросы конечно абсурдные, но потребление молока животных – такой же абсурд. Вы только задумайтесь: животное кормит вашего ребенка! Это нормально? Если бы не коллективный психоз, под наркозом общепринятых стереотипов, то такое питание выглядело бы как совершенно извращенная дикость. Вот этот самый наркоз, а другими словами привычка, очень сильно затуманивает сознание и здравый смысл. Смотрите, как он работает.

К тому, что все кругом пьют коровье молоко, вы привыкли, еще с детства. В этом нет ничего особенного, верно? Но есть народы, которые пьют молоко лошадей или верблюдов. Как вам это? Уже не так аппетитно, правда? А представьте, что вам предложили питаться молоком свиньи. Вы станете его пить? Скорей всего нет. Ничего кроме отвращения и брезгливости такая идея не вызывает. Но какая разница? Корова, или свинья… Все дело в привычке и коллективном сознании.

То же самое с мясом животных и птиц. Когда вы подходите к прилавку с колбасой, это не вызывает никаких ассоциаций с убийством животных. Никаких предсмертных криков, изуродованных трупов, запаха крови, грязи и прочих ужасов скотобойни. Напротив, ассоциации совсем другие – нарезанная колбаска на праздничном столе. Даже куриная тушка никак не напоминает о том, что фактически это было очаровательное живое существо, которого убили грязным и жестоким образом. У вас просто сознание под наркозом. Но разве суть вещей от этого меняется?

Можно еще понять и допустить привязанность к молочным продуктам у кочевых племен, занимающихся скотоводством. Но цивилизованному человеку – что, больше есть нечего? На кого следует полагаться: на производителей, которые создали миф, что «без молочных продуктов жить невозможно», или на Природу? То, что молоко должно быть основным источником кальция – это действительно миф. Капуста, салат, орехи содержат кальция в два раза больше. Свежая зелень – в несколько раз. Кунжут, крапива – в семь раз. А вот чего в молочных продуктах в избытке, так это слизи и казеина. Избыток слизи служит причиной непрестанных простудных заболеваний, а казеин, из которого формируются рога и копыта, склеивает внутренние среды, делает их вязкими и застойными.

Если не нарушать законы Природы, ребенок будет расти здоровым, активным, умным, и опережать своих сверстников в развитии. Натуральная живая пища, по праву своего происхождения, гарантирует естественное и гармоничное развитие. Мертвая – наоборот, порождает проблемы.

Например, почему среднестатистический ребенок ведет себя истерично, капризничает, постоянно кричит, плохо спит? Да потому что мертвая пища на него действует так же сильно, как стимуляторы и релаксанты на взрослого. У алкоголиков и наркоманов те же симптомы – расстройства нервной системы и нарушения сна. Просто дозы для каждого возраста свои. Я снова повторяю четко и ясно неприятную и неудобную правду: между мертвой пищей и наркотиками нет никакого принципиального различия, вся разница только в дозах.

Живая пища организм очищает, а мертвая засоряет. Если организм не будет очищаться живой пищей, за эту работу возьмутся болезни. Как известно, болезнь – это очистительный кризис. Но очистительные свойства живой пищи очень часто воспринимают как напасть, от которой необходимо избавиться.

Например, когда мамаша дает своему ребенку, закормленному молочными смесями и вареными кашами, какой-нибудь живой натуральный продукт, у того начинается расстройство пищеварения, или диатез, или вообще сыпь по всему телу. Такой же эффект производит сырая растительная пища и на взрослых – она просто не переваривается, а то и аллергию вызывает. Отсюда делается вывод: живая пища вредна, а потому, надо не маяться дурью, а питаться нормально, как все.

По сыроедению очень мало исследований, опыта и литературы, зато много безграмотных и бестолковых начинаний. Отсюда такое количество необоснованной критики, которая исходит как от невежественных обывателей, так и от неосведомленных медиков, которые, как правило, не знают, о чем толкуют.

Разумеется, живая пища не задерживается в грязном кишечнике, – она его сразу начинает чистить. И перевариться живая пища тоже не может, потому что организм, привыкший к мертвым продуктам, как правило, страдает дисбактериозом, когда гнилостная флора преобладает, а полезных бактерий недостает.

Так что же, обращаться к лекарствам, или «чудо йогуртам», которые якобы устранят эту проблему, или поворачивать назад, к питанию мертвой пищей? Нет, живая пища и организм очистит, и от дисбактериоза избавит. Вы наверно замечали, что кошки и собаки, бывает, едят несвойственную для них пищу – траву? Какой-то умный дядя однажды предположил, что таким образом они восполняют запас витаминов. Всем ведь известно, что зеленая травка – это витамины. А это значит, зелень иногда очень даже полезно есть! Но заметьте, «по нормальным понятиям» – только иногда – не чаще!

На самом деле, животные занимаются ни чем иным как профилактикой дисбактериоза. Особенно домашние, закормленные человеческой пищей. Зеленая трава служит хорошим источником всех необходимых бактерий. Именно поэтому живой зеленый суп или просто зелень должны быть в рационе каждый день. Пройдет некоторое время, и живая пища сама устранит все проблемы, все нормализует, и создаст все условия для своего усвоения.

Вот такие простые и понятные законы у Природы. Подробнее о натуральном питании детей вы можете узнать у тех, кто уже прошел этот опыт. Например, вот здесь:

http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=10
http://forum.anastasia.ru/topic_28478.html
http://poprirode.ru/tri/teper.html

Только, если хотите, чтобы у ребенка не было никаких очистительных кризисов, готовьтесь к его рождению заранее. В идеале, если мать надумала сделать свое дитя сыроедом, она должна сама прожить на чистом сыроедении как минимум год до зачатия. В противном случае, и матери, и ребенку, необходимо переходить на питание живой пищей постепенно, а не экстремально и в срочном порядке. Не экспериментируйте на детях, если сами еще толком не разобрались со своим питанием!

«А для кого же тогда производится детское питание? Врачи рекомендуют. Им что, тоже не верить?»

Не будьте наивны. В супермаркете продается мертвый матричный корм. Цель его производителей – ваши деньги, а не здоровье вашего ребенка. Цель системы (матрицы), стоящей над этими производителями – заполнение ячеек послушными элементами. Эти элементы должны быть, во-первых, не вполне здоровыми, чтоб не имели свободной энергии, а во-вторых, слегка долбанутыми, чтоб не понимали, где находятся. А для этого необходимо кормить их матричной пищей.

Такова реальность, какой она является на самом деле. А реклама, которой вам промывают мозги с экранов телевизоров – это иллюзия и циничная ложь. Надо называть вещи своими именами. Иллюзия создается очень профессионально. На экране вам показывают здоровых и счастливых детей, которые получают «все необходимые витамины и микроэлементы» из консервных банок. Однако здоровы и счастливы они не благодаря всей этой синтетике, а вопреки. Потенциал молодого организма пока еще высок, а потому еще сносно справляется с химией. Но вы все равно верите. Вы просто привыкли верить авторитетному мнению, вас так приучили, еще со школы.

А кем создается авторитетное мнение? Да теми же матричными специалистами, которые сидят в лабораториях производителей. Или невежественными врачами, которых тоже немало. Все они работают на систему, а значит, и менталитет их «отфрезерован» четко под эту систему. Системе же, повторяю, нужны не вполне здоровые элементы. Сделать их таковыми очень просто: от натуральной пищи отвадить, а к синтетике приучить. При этом, ни один производитель никогда не назовет свою продукцию синтетической, напротив, все сравнивают ее с натуральной. Тогда зачем, спрашивается, отказываться от живой пищи, а взамен производить мертвую и нашпиговывать ее химией? А вот именно затем, чтобы обработать сознание новоявленных членов матрицы, вставить в их головы крючки, за которые потом – цепляй и «делай что хошь».

Однажды я видел, как пожилая женщина нянчила полуторагодовалого внука. В одной руке у него была чупа-чупсина, а в другой пустая банка из под пива, наверно только что выпитого бабушкой. Ребенок усердно пытался долизать из банки последние капли. А бабушке такое занятие казалось вполне безобидным. Что там, несколько капель! Она ведь не видит, что собственноручно вставляет в голову малыша крючок для маятников – у нее самой такой же имеется.

Такие как она, (а таких очень много), закармливают своих детей супермаркетной синтетикой до одурения, в буквальном смысле, (и откуда столько дебилов?), и с остервенением доказывают всем, что питаться нужно так, как это делают они. Сами уже «допитались» своей мертвой пищей до того, что выглядят как пираты из фильма «Сундук мертвеца». И детей хотят превратить в гоблинов.

Это реальность? Нет, фантастика. Или наоборот. Как хотите. И то, и другое – часть нашей действительности. И в кино ходить не надо – посмотрите рекламу или оглянитесь вокруг.

«Как вы относитесь к биодобавкам?»

Я не разделяю пищу на какую-то основную и добавки к ней. Другое дело, есть некоторые продукты, которые для «нормальных» людей являются лекарствами или биодобавками, а для меня – обычной едой. Конечно, речь идет только о натуральных добавках. Например, измельченная морская капуста, отруби, порошок расторопши, масло расторопши, масло амаранта, спирулина – продаются только в аптеках, в магазинах их не найдешь. Для кого-то это лекарства, а для меня – еда. Кто-то привык сначала уродовать себя, а потом усердно лечить. Я же предпочитаю питаться так, чтобы необходимости в лечении не возникало. «Если твоя пища не будет как лекарство, твое лекарство станет пищей».

Может показаться: какая скука и отстой! Да лучше оттягиваться по полной, чем вот так дрожать за свое здоровье! На самом деле, за свое здоровье я вообще не беспокоюсь – у меня просто поводов не бывает. И это вовсе не скучно, а очень даже интересно. Скучно – питаться как все остальные. Я же, когда отправляюсь на поиски своего корма, ощущаю себя сталкером. Я не такой как все, хоть внешне это никак не выражается. Я ищу еду там, где другие ищут лекарство. Потому что такие продукты как овес, пшеница, лен, синий изюм, урюк, и им подобные – обычно покупают для приготовления какого-нибудь лечебного снадобья. Торговцы на рынке так и пишут: «овес для лечения». Разве кому-то придет в голову питаться необработанным овсом в оболочке? На то имеются овсяные хлопья. Никто и не подозревает, что необработанный овес вообще можно каким-то образом приготовить. А в мясные ряды я хожу для того чтобы покупать еду для своей кошки – она у меня тоже сыроедка, разумеется. Вот и получается, что я кажусь не тем, кем являюсь на самом деле, (к счастью, я не вампир), – это и есть сталкинг. И это не скучно.

Несколько слов об особенностях моих «добавок». Масло расторопши по своим целебным свойствам превосходит широко известное облепиховое масло, однако об этом мало кто знает. Расторопша имеет уникальное свойство – она восстанавливает клетки печени и выводит из организма токсины. К тому же, это сильнейший антиоксидант. Флавоноиды расторопши проявляют в 10 раз более высокую антиоксидантную активность, чем токоферол, известный как витамин Е – витамин молодости. В состав этого растения входит уникальное биологически активное вещество – силимарин, которое по своим целебным свойствам многофункционально, так что, расторопшу невозможно отнести к какой-либо одной группе лекарственных средств. Но опять повторяю – кому лекарство, а кому еда.

Амарант, который был известен еще со времен Ацтеков, так же обладает целебными и омолаживающими свойствами, в еще большей степени. Масло амаранта излечивает очень много всяких болезней и содержит 6% сквалена – мощного антиоксиданта, который до недавнего времени добывали из печени акул. В амарантовом масле витамин Е присутствует в своей редкой токотриенольной разновидности, которая в 40-50 раз эффективнее обычных токоферольных форм. Целебное воздействие амаранта имеет настолько широкий спектр, что перечислять здесь все нет никакого смысла. Недаром у Инков и Ацтеков амарант был основной пищевой культурой. А у современного человека это растение «почему-то» из рациона ушло и превратилось в лекарство. Чистое масло амаранта стоит достаточно дорого. Но если цена для вас не очень критична, достать его можно здесь: http://www.miramart.ru или здесь: http://diamart.su/shop/index.html

Расторопша и амарант известны еще с древних времен, однако внимания ученых удостоились только сейчас. Причем, очень пристального внимания. И то хорошо – лучше поздно, чем никогда. Хотя опять же, интерес науки вызывают не сами натуральные продукты, а лекарства, которые можно из них приготовить.

«Спасибо за информацию о сыроедении. С первого раза почему-то поверил на все сто. Вот только отделаться от старой пищи не могу. Причем, после первого прочтения о сыроедении, с мертвой пищей завязал сразу, в один день, и на три месяца. Потом началась жуть! После трех месяцев абсолютного «невспоминания» – постоянные срывы, не понимаю в чем дело. Я бросил курить и употреблять алкоголь, но это оказалось абсолютным пустяком по сравнению с пищей. Прям не знаю что делать».

Вот потому я и говорю, если у вас нет сильной мотивации, лучше переходить постепенно. Тише едешь, дальше будешь. К устойчивым результатам приводят знания и внутренняя зрелость, нежели сила воли и эмоциональная накачка. Вы должны дозреть, дорасти до этого.

«Если верить Евангелию от Ессеев то получается, что Иисус проповедовал сыроедение. А как же быть с легендой о том, как он накормил людей хлебом и рыбой? Чему верить?»

Иисус кормил людей тем, чем они питались на тот момент. Одно дело – накормить их, другое дело – объяснить им, чего есть не следует.

«Как известно, Иисус вместе со своими сподвижниками пил вино, ел хлеб, да еще и говорил при этом, что это суть Тело и Кровь Его».

Во-первых, вино в те времена и в той местности достаточно сильно разбавляли. Во-вторых, из рук Христа я бы и сам пил и ел все что угодно. Неужто вы думаете, что в чаше Христа находилась жидкость, которую мы сейчас понимаем под алкоголем? Таинство Евхаристии, коим была трапеза Иисуса и Его сподвижников, заключается в том, что после освящения хлеб и вино уже не являются тем, чем были до этого, а знаменуют двуединство божественного начала во Христе. Аналогично, жидкость в бутылках, которая продается в ширпотребных торговых точках, вобрала в себя столько негативной информации, что из вина превратилась уже в конкретный яд. Представьте, сколько людей с поломанной и негативной энергетикой проходит через эти точки. Поэтому, если уж пить вино, то лучше домашнее или то, что продается в элитных магазинах, а не в шалманах.

«Прослушал Трансерфинг полностью 3 раза (аудиокниги), причем заметил, что когда слушал в последний раз, (в это время был на сыроедении), до меня дошли многие вещи, которые ну никак не доходили, когда я питался термически обработанной пищей. В частности: мне удалось прочувствовать аналогию, как в осознанном сновидении нам удается управлять сном – так и в жизни получается, что можно проснуться. Когда я это ощутил, у меня внутри как будто приятная бомбочка энергетическая взорвалась – так здорово! С тех пор мне стала больше понятна фраза «проснуться наяву».

Вот, вы ощутили именно то, что я имел в виду, когда говорил о прояснении сознания. Очень часто лишь кажется, что ты что-то хорошо понимаешь. На самом деле это не так. Когда цепочка логических заключений разума выстраивается в стройную схему, превращается в шаблон, – появляется понимание. Но это лишь иллюзия, интерпретация. Настоящее проникновение в суть вещей наступает только тогда, когда приходит осознание. А это совсем другое – в отличие от понимания, осознание идет откуда-то изнутри, не от разума, а от души. Вот это и есть та самая ясность, переходящая в озарение.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Интересно - если Ведам всего 40 000 лет, а природе миллионы лет кто прав многомиллионный опыт природных законов или Веды ?

Помнится в Европе в 70х годах поднялся грандиозный шум - в аэропорт Лондона прилетел пассажир в паспорте которого была указана дата рождения около 1790 года....был шок т.к получалось что пассажиру из Гималайской долины Хунза около 183-х лет, а как известно в долине Хунза население на 99% сыроеды.


Живая пища. Продолжение 	 
  	«Почему резкий переход сопровождается ухудшением самочувствия?»

Объясняю. Арнольд Эрет, основоположник сыроедения, еще в начале прошлого века сделал очень важное открытие, которое можно сформулировать следующим образом: элиминация (вывод) токсинов из организма прекращается, когда вареная пища попадает в желудок.

Звучит странно, не правда ли? Что это означает, и что из этого следует?

Наличие токсинов и шлаков в организме зависит от того, что в него поступает с водой, воздухом и пищей. Живая пища практически не загрязняет организм, (конечно, если она натуральная, а не химическая). Более того, живые растительные продукты обладают чудесным свойством – они запускают механизмы самоочищения.

С вареной пищей все обстоит совсем наоборот. Наибольшее количество всевозможной ядовитой грязи производится бактериями внутри организма, если пища подвергалась тепловой обработке, (см. пример с кучей компоста из книги Виктории Бутенко). Так Природа наказывает человека за то, что он нарушает ее законы.

Но это еще не все. Мертвая пища, в отличие от живой, обладает свойством блокировать функции элиминации токсинов. Организм становится будто парализован. Он рассовывает всю эту грязь куда попало – на стенки сосудов, в жировые ткани, в межклеточные пространства, а вот избавиться, вывести – не может.

А что происходит с человеком, который потребляет продукты, вызывающие интоксикацию? Он становится наркоманом. С наркотиками, алкоголем, табаком – абсолютно такая же картина, что и с мертвой пищей. Никакой разницы нет. Это означает, что люди испытывают не столько чувство голода, сколько наркотическую абстиненцию.

Когда наступает перерыв между очередными дозами, организм выходит из оцепенения и начинает интенсивно избавляться от токсинов. Это на физическом плане. А на тонком плане еще и маятник сосет энергию – возвращает свой кредит. В результате, возникает очень неприятное, иногда просто невыносимое состояние – ломка.

Человеку хочется принять еще, и именно того продукта, токсины которого в данный момент выводятся. Если он принимает очередную дозу, элиминация приостанавливается и появляется чувство комфорта. Жизнь снова прекрасна! Так возникает замкнутый порочный круг, который крутится до тех пор, пока организм не умирает, отравившись своими же отходами.

Когда вы резко переходите с мертвой пищи на живую, начинается интенсивная перестройка и вывод всевозможной грязи из самых дальних уголков организма. Токсины при этом попадают в кровь, оттого и самочувствие ухудшается.

Естественно, все это сопровождается пищевой абстиненцией. Вам постоянно хочется чего-нибудь съесть, особенно того, что уже под запретом. Процесс перестройки и очищения может длиться довольно долго. Ведь засорение тоже длилось годами. Но вы должны знать, что, в конце концов, все нормализуется и приведется в порядок. Так что, если вы ощущаете такое вот «пищевое похмелье», воспринимайте это с воодушевлением – ваш организм очистится и вздохнет свободно.

«Можно ли облегчить состояние или как-то нейтрализовать побочные эффекты переходного периода?»

Перед тем как переходить на питание живой пищей, необходимо почистить свой кишечник, печень и почки, например, по Малахову. И обязательно пройти антипаразитарную программу. Тогда действительно, переход станет не таким болезненным. В противном случае, организму будет очень трудно справляться со своей генеральной уборкой, особенно если в теле имеются паразиты. Регулярные походы в парную тоже будут не лишними. Физическая нагрузка, движение, прогулки – всенепременно. Пить чистую воду (лучше живую) не менее двух литров в день, хочется или не хочется – тоже обязательно.

«Почему происходит резкая потеря веса?»

Если вы ориентируетесь на какие-то общепринятые соотношения рост/вес, то напрасно. Эти стандарты действительны только для поедателей мертвой пищи. Из чего формируется «добавочный» вес среднестатистического, «нормального» человека? Из шлаков, токсинов, жировых отложений, которые присутствуют практически повсюду, в том числе в мышечных тканях. А как вы думали? Если человек постоянно пьет, он становится весь проспиртованный. Точно так же, если человек не отходит от кормушки с мертвой едой, то, в соответствии с законом Эрета, его организм все время находится в парализованном состоянии – он не способен активно выводить отходы, и вынужден рассовывать их, куда попало, лишь бы сохранить функции жизнеобеспечения. Вот какие добавки формируют среднестатистическую «норму».

Например, представьте себе кругленькую пышку, которая любит посидеть на лавочке, лузгая жареные семечки. Понимаете, откуда берется ее лишний вес? Не от самих семечек, а из-за того, что желудок у нее никогда не бывает пустым. Современная молодежь – это вообще феномен – постоянно что-то грызет, чем-то хрустит, что-то сосет или жует. А потом с таким же усердием мучает себя всякими изощренными диетами, чтобы сбросить вес. Просто поразительно, в каком глубочайшем сновидении пребывает все человечество! Никто ничего не знает. Никому и в голову не приходит, что избыточный вес появляется не столько от количества съеденной пищи, сколько от постоянной, пусть даже и незначительной, загруженности желудка, хотя бы жевательной резинкой.

Академика Павлова, с его собакой, знают все, но никто не знает и не помнит Арнольда Эрета. И в этом нет ничего удивительного, потому что в матричной системе этого знать никто не должен! И вы никому не рассказывайте, потому что это секретная информация!

Так вот, когда вы начинаете кормить себя живой пищей, организм освобождается от свалки отходов, и соответственно, вес теряется. Но вес чего – вы теперь понимаете? Масса тела может держаться на низком уровне еще долго, пока не произойдет полная перестройка всего организма. Но когда все функции придут в норму, вес наберется и стабилизируется. Только опять же, не обязательно в соответствии с общепринятыми стандартами.

Природа сама определит то оптимальное сложение, каким вы должны обладать. Это зависит, во-первых, от уровня физических нагрузок. Когда мышцы свободны от шлаковых и жировых отложений, они становятся ровно такими, какими должны быть, чтобы выдерживать нагрузки, на них возлагаемые. Не больше, не меньше. Если мышцы активно не используются, они атрофируются, и масса их снижается.

Во-вторых, если вы хотите набрать вес, питаться следует разнообразно и полноценно, а не ударяться в крайности. За основу можно принять системообразующие рецепты. Хорошим источником белка весной и летом служит всевозможная зелень. В зелени содержится в десятки раз больше белков, чем в овощах и фруктах. В осеннее и зимнее время – пророщенные злаки, орехи, морские водоросли. Да много вообще всего. Есть захотите – найдете.

Например, живую гречку в супермаркете не купишь. Ее обычно подвергают высокотемпературной обработке. А ведь она такая полезная и питательная в пророщенном виде. Но если очень захотеть, можно найти в Интернете, например, вот здесь: http://www.syroeshka.com

«Как вы относитесь к сыромоноедению?»

Монотрофное сыроедение – это когда в один прием употребляется только один продукт. Другими словами, это строго раздельное питание. Пища в таком случае усваивается наиболее оптимально и полноценно. К этому нужно стремиться. Лично я стараюсь питаться именно так. Однако строгих правил не придерживаюсь, во всяком случае, пока. Ем и салаты с маслом, и смешиваю однотипные продукты, как в системообразующих рецептах. Не думаю, например, что тыквенные семечки нельзя смешивать с подсолнечными, или один вид орехов с другим. Правила, на мой взгляд, должны быть не строгими, а разумными.

Переходить на монотрофное сыроедение нужно органично и естественно, а не фанатично и надрывно. То есть, переход и здесь должен быть постепенным. Вам следует слушать свой организм. (Когда он избавится от абстиненции, его уже можно слушать). Если такое питание не вызывает у вас физического и психического дискомфорта, и если действительно нравится, то это очень хорошо – у вас правильный организм.

Строгие же сыроеды, вообще ко всему относятся «строго», и здесь с ними трудно спорить. Если ваши убеждения таковы, что салаты вы считаете жутко вредной пищей – на здоровье – это ваши убеждения. Только ради бога, не говорите об этом корове, иначе она так расстроится, что у нее молоко пропадет. Ведь теперь ей придется выбирать каждую травинку отдельно, чтоб не нарушить страшное табу: не смешивать два разных растения.

В области питания очень много ложных стереотипов, а еще больше – неисследованного, потому что ученые, которые должны этим заниматься, еще сами не научились питаться правильно, да и целей таких себе не ставили.

Например, вам наверно знаком такой ритуал: добавлять чайную ложечку масла в морковный сок. Повсюду, где делают свежевыжатый сок, вам предложат эту ложечку. А почему? А потому что однажды, какому-то очень умному дяде (или тете) пришла в голову гениальная мысль: если бета-каротин растворяется только жиром, тогда без этого самого жира он усвоиться никак не может, а значит, в морковный сок ну просто необходимо добавлять ложечку масла. И все вокруг удивились: ух ты, какой умный дядя! И сразу стали следовать его совету. А если кто-то этого не знал, его тут же огорошивали: да как же так, вы такого не знаете! А-я-я-й! И конечно же, «прозревший и просветленный» с этого момента начинал строго выполнять ритуал, с ужасом оглядываясь на свое темное прошлое, когда бета-каротин не усваивался.

Слава богу, коровы об этом не осведомлены! Иначе они ни в какую не согласились бы пастись без ложечки масла.

Видите, как с умным видом распространяются совершенно глупые стереотипы? Разумеется, организм безо всякой ложечки разберется, как ему усвоить жирорастворимые витамины – уж на это жир найдется. Так что, можете пить сок или есть морковку просто так, со спокойной душой. Только опять же, прошу вас, никому об этом не рассказывайте, потому что эта информация строго секретна. Если к вам будут приставать, почему вы не хотите ложечку, скажите, что у вас аллергия на бета-каротин, и они сразу успокоятся, потому что аллергия с их точки зрения – это нормально.

Вот так, если взять какой-нибудь принцип, пусть даже не лишенный смысла, и возвести его в абсолют, может получиться «строгое правило для идиота».

Однако разумными правилами пренебрегать не следует. Из них я бы выделил следующие. Прежде всего, рецепты должны быть по возможности односложные. Не перегружайте блюдо большим числом разнообразных компонентов. Не добавляйте фрукты в овощные салаты – это извращение. Фрукты и ягоды лучше есть совсем отдельно от всего остального – только в первую половину дня. Если вам приходится смешивать продукты или употреблять их вместе в один прием, поступайте так только с однотипными, например: яблоки и груши, абрикосы и сливы, свекла и морковь, и т.д. Не сильно увлекайтесь блендером. Если имеется возможность жевать, лучше жевать цельные продукты, чтобы ферменты слюны делали свою работу, а зубы развивались. Блендер больше подходит для детского питания и приготовления зеленого супа-пюре, поскольку зелень жевать трудно. Не сильно увлекайтесь соками. Опять же, если имеется возможность, лучше есть цельные фрукты и овощи. Так они лучше перевариваются, потому что, наряду с энзимами, сохраняются коэнзимы, содержащиеся в кожуре и клетчатке. Например, цельный виноград намного превосходит виноградный сок. Отдавайте предпочтение овощам и фруктам по сезону. Сначала поспевают ягоды – можете набрасываться на них, а внесезонные фрукты отложить в сторону. Затем подходит очередь черешни, абрикосов из теплых стран – ешьте их побольше. Потом огурцы появляются – питайтесь огурцами. Арбузы и дыни созревают – налегайте на них. И так далее. Зимой уже следует отдавать предпочтение сухофруктам, орехам, морским водорослям, пророщенным злакам.

«Я действительно почувствовал невероятные ощущения, когда тебя переполняет энергией. Продержался на сыроедении, пока не поехали в отпуск – там пришлось есть все подряд. Потом вернулся, и опять пришлось есть все подряд – причиной вижу уже не наркотическую привязанность к термически обработанной пище, а все большее внешнее социальное давление, а точнее, давление родственников на психику: жены, отца, тестя, тещи (мнение остальных меня обычно мало затрагивает). Не сказать, чтобы они на меня обрушивали зараз массу рекомендаций, как надо питаться – они просто регулярно, ежедневно кинут буквально пару фраз, вроде «ну как же так можно» или «надо того поесть, или этого». Когда слышишь это изо дня в день, то начинает накапливаться какая-то критическая масса, и потом уже проще есть то, что они предлагают, чем выслушивать эти фразы ежедневно. В связи с этим возникает вопрос: что вы можете порекомендовать в таком случае?»

Если вы знакомы с Трансерфингом, то вам должно быть понятно, что окружающие будут теребить вас именно по тем вопросам, которые вам самим не дают покоя. Они не отстанут до тех пор, пока вы сами не отпустите себя и не успокоитесь. Вспомните, ведь вы стоите перед зеркалом. Позвольте себе быть собой, а другим быть другими.

Допустим, вы решили в корне изменить свой облик: купили новую, нетипичную для себя одежду, проткнули язык, в ухо серьгу вставили, изменили прическу, сделали с собой еще что-нибудь необычное. Вам так нравится, но вы пока чувствуете себя не в своей тарелке, потому что еще не привыкли к себе новому. И вам кажется, что окружающие пялятся на вас с неодобрением или насмешкой. Разумеется, так оно и будет, – до тех пор, пока все эти мысли в вашей голове не угомонятся.

Точно так же и с вашим питанием. Скоро вы привыкнете, успокоитесь и примете свой новый образ. Когда внутренние противоречия разрешатся, все окружающие тут же успокоятся и тоже примут вас таким как вы есть. Главное, не обращайте никого насильно в свою веру и не реагируйте враждебно на непонимание.

«Как поменялось ваше общение и ваши отношения с близкими людьми (с любимым человеком, детьми, близкими друзьями)? В современном обществе приготовление пищи вознесено в ранг искусства, и часто, если не все, то очень многие моменты и аспекты жизни связаны в той или иной степени с потреблением пищи/вина. В процессе вашего личностного изменения, менялись ли, (в смысле, уходили старые, приходили новые), близкие люди вокруг вас вследствие изменения ваших интересов? Не чувствуете ли вы себя немного одиноким?»

Ничего не поменялось. Если вы принимаете себя таким как есть, другие автоматически соглашаются. Внешняя форма, то есть окружающая действительность, складывается, прежде всего, из вашего внутреннего содержания. Если вы живете в соответствии со своим кредо, и внутри у вас нет противоречий, зеркало отражает такую же гармоничную форму. Но когда вас терзают сомнения, неприятие каких-то аспектов нового себя, тогда снаружи – в зеркале мира, вы увидите аналогичную картину: неприятие со стороны окружающих. В таком случае нужно либо отказаться от этих новых аспектов, либо потерпеть и привыкнуть, пока они не станут частью вашего кредо.

Переходя на живую пищу, вы меняете не себя, а всего лишь некоторые привычки, например, вино заменяете на сок. Если такая замена порождает внутреннюю борьбу с собой, то снаружи – в вашем окружении – эта борьба может отразиться соответственно. Следует сначала привести в порядок свое кредо: действительно ли мне это нужно? Либо пока смириться со своим новым образом и подождать, когда он станет привычным для вас и окружающих.

«Когда вы уже окончательно перешли на сыроедение, и вас зовут друзья или знакомые в ресторан, что вы там едите?»

Если я оказываюсь в условиях, где не могу есть то что хочу, я просто ем что дают и не капризничаю. За исключением мяса, конечно. И вам предлагаю тоже не париться по этому поводу. Изредка съесть что-нибудь «такое» – ничего страшного не случится.

Вообще, нарушать правила можно, если делать это осознанно, не кривя душой. Только вряд ли вам этого захочется. Дело в том, что вашему организму после такого нарушения сразу станет тоскливо, и вы это почувствуете. Ведь он простой и наивный, ваш организм, он вам поверил, что вы больше не будете отравлять его мертвой пищей. А когда вы нарушаете свое обещание, то огорчаете свое мудрое тело, сбиваете его с толку, да и сами потом сожалеете.

Я например, могу и покурить, и выпить – пробовал, неоднократно. Но в конце концов пришел к выводу: зачем мне это надо? Никакого удовольствия, одно расстройство. Однако подчеркиваю, это мое личное видение. Вы для себя сами решайте – можно ли, и надо ли нарушать правила вам, или нет.

«Как сыроедение влияет на динамику отношений в семье, с друзьями со знакомыми?»

Никак не влияет, если спокойно следовать своим путем, не оглядываясь на общественное мнение, и самому не хватать никого за локти.

«Мне интересно, как вы донесли до своих близких изменение своего рациона питания? Стали ли вы им показывать книги о сыроедении или позволили им оставаться такими, какими они были, не пытаясь привить им сыроедение?»

В моем окружении нет ни одного сыроеда. Конечно, я объясняю людям, почему не ем то, что едят они, когда меня спрашивают. Но обратить в свою веру никого не пытаюсь. Если человек не готов, его никак не убедишь. Даже если удастся убедить – он просто не сможет. К сожалению, такова реальность. А если он сам уже готов и созрел, то убеждения и не потребуются – достаточно лишь намека.

«Супруга очень хочет, чтобы я поправился, пытается меня откармливать. В принципе, я всегда ни в чем себе не отказывал, ел что хотел и сколько хотел, но результата нету. Питаясь тем, от чего обычно люди поправляются и потом страдают, мой вес остается на месте. Мои «выходки», типа разгрузочных дней, постов и сыроедения, супруга просто не переваривает, говорит что я таким образом никогда не поправлюсь. Я ей давал читать статьи о сыроедении, но в результате обсуждений получил ответ: «не давай мне больше таких статей». Я хочу попробовать на сыроедении поправиться и набрать для начала килограмм 10. Возможно ли такое, вот так целенаправленно набрать вес? И как выяснить, где норма для моего роста? Цель есть, а что для этого нужно? Что вы можете посоветовать? И как сыроедение совместить с тренировками в тренажерном зале? Ведь для роста мышечной массы нужно спортивное питание».

Люди все разные, и конституция у всех не может быть одинаковой. Одни, питаясь мертвой пищей, остаются худыми, другие даже на сыроедении поправляются. У кого как организм устроен, тут уж ничего не поделаешь. Единственно, от патологий, типа ожирения или истощения, конечно, нужно как-то избавляться.

Если хотите набрать вес на чисто растительном сыроедении, необходимо обязательно перед этим почистить свой организм и пройти антипаразитарную программу. А после этого не ждать быстрых изменений. Как я уже говорил, потребуется неопределенно долгое время для полной перестройки. Причина худобы может еще заключаться в нарушении обмена веществ. Нормальный обмен веществ обязательно восстановится, но насколько скоро – сказать невозможно.

Намного быстрее и проще набрать вес при постепенном переходе на сыроедение, особенно если занимаетесь бодибилдингом. Спешить особо некуда, если вы молоды и на здоровье не жалуетесь. Включите в свой рацион яичные желтки, сырые морепродукты, (малосоленые или без соли с приправами), много зелени, морские водоросли, цветочную пыльцу, пророщенные бобовые – фасоль, нут, маш, чечевицу.

Если не сможете есть проростки бобовых в сыром виде, отварите их в течение одной-двух минут. Конечно, это не живая пища, но зато она очень хорошо очищает организм и подготавливает его к чистому сыроедению.

«Я сама предпочитаю сырые овощи и фрукты, а вареные почти все (кроме картошки) не люблю. Но я люблю теплую пищу, например суп, а главное – ГОРЯЧИЙ зеленый ЧАЙ. Если еда теплая, то она вредная? Можно ли пить горячий (теплый) чай?»

Горячая еда – в любом случае мертвая. Вам нужно выбирать между живой или мертвой пищей. Горячий чай пить можно, большого вреда не будет.

«Я прислушиваюсь к советам аюрведы – науки, которой много тысяч лет. Я усвоила, что сырая еда меня не греет (я живу в Москве, где 9 месяцев холодно), и при моем типе конституции (вата), вообще рекомендуют много теплой, влажной пищи. То есть, мне нравятся овощи, зелень, но в моем климате этого не достаточно. Несезонные овощи-фрукты не привлекают».

Человеческим заблуждениям тоже много тысяч лет. Опыт Природы исчисляется многими миллионами. В природе никто не питается по группам крови, по каким-то там признакам телосложения и т.д. То, что горячая пища греет – это иллюзия. Организм должен согреваться сам, изнутри. Для этого необходимы чистые сосуды. Сосуды хорошо чистит лимонный сок, натуральный яблочный уксус, льняное масло. Когда будете питаться живой пищей, сосуды ваши очистятся и кровь станет горячей. Это произойдет не сразу, но произойдет неизбежно. На данный момент можно пока включить в рацион пророщенные бобовые, отваренные не более 3-х минут, а так же пророщенные зерна пшеницы, подсолнечника, тыквы.

«Что вы можете сказать о трансгенных продуктах? Сейчас появляется множество продуктов (помидоры, кукуруза и др.) в которых содержатся гены, не присущие генам этих растений и плодов. Стоит ли опасаться употребление трансгенов или нет?»

Геномодифицированные продукты лучше не употреблять. Их воздействие на организм еще практически не изучено. Но первые опыты на животных уже показали, что употребление их в пищу приводит к бесплодию.

«Что делать с продуктами, которые нельзя есть в сыром виде, например: картошка, баклажаны?»

Ну, можно или нельзя, это не правило, а скорее, дело личных предпочтений. Лично я предпочитаю следовать принципу: что для меня в сыром виде невкусно, то я не ем. Например, сырую молодую картошку есть можно, но мне этого не хочется, значит, мне это не нужно. Сырые проростки бобовых тоже недостаточно вкусные, значит, их лучше сварить в течение одной-двух минут. Но если кому-то все это нравится и в сыром виде, почему бы нет?

«Вы говорите, что необходимо кушать пыльцу или пергу, пророщенные семена, а так же морские водоросли. А где это все можно купить? Есть ли смысл искать на полках в супермаркете?»

В супермаркете едва ли можно найти что-нибудь натуральное и безвредное. Искать нужно на рынке, в специализированных магазинах, или в Интернете, где продают экологически чистую и натуральную продукцию. Есть захотите – найдете.

«Я два года уже питаюсь натуральной пищей. Самочувствие отличное, болезни и вес ушли, сил прибавилось. Моему ребенку полгода, скоро начну прикорм, и здесь возник вопрос: с чего начать? Как правильно организовать его питание?»

Вообще-то, если хватает своего молока, то лучше, как минимум до года, ничего другого не давать. После года, возможно, стоит делать прикорм, если одного молока уже недостаточно.

Если вы хотите кормить ребенка натуральной живой пищей, с врачами по этому поводу лучше не советоваться, потому что они, сами понимаете, будут однозначно против. И даже не столько из-за того, что натуральное питание может нанести какой-то вред, сколько из-за боязни каких-то непредвиденных осложнений. Сыроедение ведь не изучают и не преподают в мединститутах.

Осложнения действительно будут, если нарушать законы Природы. А законы эти очень просты. Первый закон: мать должна питаться теми же продуктами, которыми собирается прикармливать ребенка. Молоко по своему составу является зеркальным отражением рациона матери. Если кормящая мать ест одно, а ребенку дает совсем другое, у него обязательно будет расстройство пищеварения.

Второй закон: умеренность и постепенность. Вы наверно и сами знаете, что прикорм следует вводить небольшими порциями и осторожно. Соки надо поначалу разбавлять. Начинать не с твердых овощей и фруктов, а с пюре. Живой овсяный кисель идеально подходит для детского питания. Только опять же, следует давать его сначала понемногу, приучая постепенно. Вместо мертвых вареных каш лучше конечно делать живые, из проростков пшеницы, ржи, гречки, кунжута. Они готовятся очень просто: проростки загружаются в блендер, добавляется вода, и все это перемалывается до мелкой фракции. Можно еще добавить немного меда для вкуса и немного натурального льняного, кедрового масла, или масла расторопши, амаранта. Орехи тоже вводить в питание осторожно и постепенно, начиная с кедровых в протертом виде. Очень ценная и полезная еда для детей – живой зеленый супчик, из системообразующих рецептов. Кунжутное молоко так же легко приготовить на блендере. Цветочная пыльца, перга, мед – очень хорошо. Только все это нужно вводить в дополнение к молоку осторожно и постепенно.

Третий закон: в природе никто не пьет чужое молоко. Только молоко матери является идеальным кормом. И только в детстве молоком питаются. Если вы до сих пор колеблетесь, стоит ли отказываться от животного молока или нет, ответьте на три вопроса:

Является ли корова матерью вашего ребенка?
Хотите ли вы, чтобы у ребенка выросли рога, копыта и шерсть?
Желаете ли вы своему ребенку всевозможных «сопливых» заболеваний?

Если вы трижды ответили нет, значит, и думать больше не о чем. Вопросы конечно абсурдные, но потребление молока животных – такой же абсурд. Вы только задумайтесь: животное кормит вашего ребенка! Это нормально? Если бы не коллективный психоз, под наркозом общепринятых стереотипов, то такое питание выглядело бы как совершенно извращенная дикость. Вот этот самый наркоз, а другими словами привычка, очень сильно затуманивает сознание и здравый смысл. Смотрите, как он работает.

К тому, что все кругом пьют коровье молоко, вы привыкли, еще с детства. В этом нет ничего особенного, верно? Но есть народы, которые пьют молоко лошадей или верблюдов. Как вам это? Уже не так аппетитно, правда? А представьте, что вам предложили питаться молоком свиньи. Вы станете его пить? Скорей всего нет. Ничего кроме отвращения и брезгливости такая идея не вызывает. Но какая разница? Корова, или свинья… Все дело в привычке и коллективном сознании.

То же самое с мясом животных и птиц. Когда вы подходите к прилавку с колбасой, это не вызывает никаких ассоциаций с убийством животных. Никаких предсмертных криков, изуродованных трупов, запаха крови, грязи и прочих ужасов скотобойни. Напротив, ассоциации совсем другие – нарезанная колбаска на праздничном столе. Даже куриная тушка никак не напоминает о том, что фактически это было очаровательное живое существо, которого убили грязным и жестоким образом. У вас просто сознание под наркозом. Но разве суть вещей от этого меняется?

Можно еще понять и допустить привязанность к молочным продуктам у кочевых племен, занимающихся скотоводством. Но цивилизованному человеку – что, больше есть нечего? На кого следует полагаться: на производителей, которые создали миф, что «без молочных продуктов жить невозможно», или на Природу? То, что молоко должно быть основным источником кальция – это действительно миф. Капуста, салат, орехи содержат кальция в два раза больше. Свежая зелень – в несколько раз. Кунжут, крапива – в семь раз. А вот чего в молочных продуктах в избытке, так это слизи и казеина. Избыток слизи служит причиной непрестанных простудных заболеваний, а казеин, из которого формируются рога и копыта, склеивает внутренние среды, делает их вязкими и застойными.

Если не нарушать законы Природы, ребенок будет расти здоровым, активным, умным, и опережать своих сверстников в развитии. Натуральная живая пища, по праву своего происхождения, гарантирует естественное и гармоничное развитие. Мертвая – наоборот, порождает проблемы.

Например, почему среднестатистический ребенок ведет себя истерично, капризничает, постоянно кричит, плохо спит? Да потому что мертвая пища на него действует так же сильно, как стимуляторы и релаксанты на взрослого. У алкоголиков и наркоманов те же симптомы – расстройства нервной системы и нарушения сна. Просто дозы для каждого возраста свои. Я снова повторяю четко и ясно неприятную и неудобную правду: между мертвой пищей и наркотиками нет никакого принципиального различия, вся разница только в дозах.

Живая пища организм очищает, а мертвая засоряет. Если организм не будет очищаться живой пищей, за эту работу возьмутся болезни. Как известно, болезнь – это очистительный кризис. Но очистительные свойства живой пищи очень часто воспринимают как напасть, от которой необходимо избавиться.

Например, когда мамаша дает своему ребенку, закормленному молочными смесями и вареными кашами, какой-нибудь живой натуральный продукт, у того начинается расстройство пищеварения, или диатез, или вообще сыпь по всему телу. Такой же эффект производит сырая растительная пища и на взрослых – она просто не переваривается, а то и аллергию вызывает. Отсюда делается вывод: живая пища вредна, а потому, надо не маяться дурью, а питаться нормально, как все.

По сыроедению очень мало исследований, опыта и литературы, зато много безграмотных и бестолковых начинаний. Отсюда такое количество необоснованной критики, которая исходит как от невежественных обывателей, так и от неосведомленных медиков, которые, как правило, не знают, о чем толкуют.

Разумеется, живая пища не задерживается в грязном кишечнике, – она его сразу начинает чистить. И перевариться живая пища тоже не может, потому что организм, привыкший к мертвым продуктам, как правило, страдает дисбактериозом, когда гнилостная флора преобладает, а полезных бактерий недостает.

Так что же, обращаться к лекарствам, или «чудо йогуртам», которые якобы устранят эту проблему, или поворачивать назад, к питанию мертвой пищей? Нет, живая пища и организм очистит, и от дисбактериоза избавит. Вы наверно замечали, что кошки и собаки, бывает, едят несвойственную для них пищу – траву? Какой-то умный дядя однажды предположил, что таким образом они восполняют запас витаминов. Всем ведь известно, что зеленая травка – это витамины. А это значит, зелень иногда очень даже полезно есть! Но заметьте, «по нормальным понятиям» – только иногда – не чаще!

На самом деле, животные занимаются ни чем иным как профилактикой дисбактериоза. Особенно домашние, закормленные человеческой пищей. Зеленая трава служит хорошим источником всех необходимых бактерий. Именно поэтому живой зеленый суп или просто зелень должны быть в рационе каждый день. Пройдет некоторое время, и живая пища сама устранит все проблемы, все нормализует, и создаст все условия для своего усвоения.

Вот такие простые и понятные законы у Природы. Подробнее о натуральном питании детей вы можете узнать у тех, кто уже прошел этот опыт. Например, вот здесь:

http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=10
http://forum.anastasia.ru/topic_28478.html
http://poprirode.ru/tri/teper.html

Только, если хотите, чтобы у ребенка не было никаких очистительных кризисов, готовьтесь к его рождению заранее. В идеале, если мать надумала сделать свое дитя сыроедом, она должна сама прожить на чистом сыроедении как минимум год до зачатия. В противном случае, и матери, и ребенку, необходимо переходить на питание живой пищей постепенно, а не экстремально и в срочном порядке. Не экспериментируйте на детях, если сами еще толком не разобрались со своим питанием!

«А для кого же тогда производится детское питание? Врачи рекомендуют. Им что, тоже не верить?»

Не будьте наивны. В супермаркете продается мертвый матричный корм. Цель его производителей – ваши деньги, а не здоровье вашего ребенка. Цель системы (матрицы), стоящей над этими производителями – заполнение ячеек послушными элементами. Эти элементы должны быть, во-первых, не вполне здоровыми, чтоб не имели свободной энергии, а во-вторых, слегка долбанутыми, чтоб не понимали, где находятся. А для этого необходимо кормить их матричной пищей.

Такова реальность, какой она является на самом деле. А реклама, которой вам промывают мозги с экранов телевизоров – это иллюзия и циничная ложь. Надо называть вещи своими именами. Иллюзия создается очень профессионально. На экране вам показывают здоровых и счастливых детей, которые получают «все необходимые витамины и микроэлементы» из консервных банок. Однако здоровы и счастливы они не благодаря всей этой синтетике, а вопреки. Потенциал молодого организма пока еще высок, а потому еще сносно справляется с химией. Но вы все равно верите. Вы просто привыкли верить авторитетному мнению, вас так приучили, еще со школы.

А кем создается авторитетное мнение? Да теми же матричными специалистами, которые сидят в лабораториях производителей. Или невежественными врачами, которых тоже немало. Все они работают на систему, а значит, и менталитет их «отфрезерован» четко под эту систему. Системе же, повторяю, нужны не вполне здоровые элементы. Сделать их таковыми очень просто: от натуральной пищи отвадить, а к синтетике приучить. При этом, ни один производитель никогда не назовет свою продукцию синтетической, напротив, все сравнивают ее с натуральной. Тогда зачем, спрашивается, отказываться от живой пищи, а взамен производить мертвую и нашпиговывать ее химией? А вот именно затем, чтобы обработать сознание новоявленных членов матрицы, вставить в их головы крючки, за которые потом – цепляй и «делай что хошь».

Однажды я видел, как пожилая женщина нянчила полуторагодовалого внука. В одной руке у него была чупа-чупсина, а в другой пустая банка из под пива, наверно только что выпитого бабушкой. Ребенок усердно пытался долизать из банки последние капли. А бабушке такое занятие казалось вполне безобидным. Что там, несколько капель! Она ведь не видит, что собственноручно вставляет в голову малыша крючок для маятников – у нее самой такой же имеется.

Такие как она, (а таких очень много), закармливают своих детей супермаркетной синтетикой до одурения, в буквальном смысле, (и откуда столько дебилов?), и с остервенением доказывают всем, что питаться нужно так, как это делают они. Сами уже «допитались» своей мертвой пищей до того, что выглядят как пираты из фильма «Сундук мертвеца». И детей хотят превратить в гоблинов.

Это реальность? Нет, фантастика. Или наоборот. Как хотите. И то, и другое – часть нашей действительности. И в кино ходить не надо – посмотрите рекламу или оглянитесь вокруг.

«Как вы относитесь к биодобавкам?»

Я не разделяю пищу на какую-то основную и добавки к ней. Другое дело, есть некоторые продукты, которые для «нормальных» людей являются лекарствами или биодобавками, а для меня – обычной едой. Конечно, речь идет только о натуральных добавках. Например, измельченная морская капуста, отруби, порошок расторопши, масло расторопши, масло амаранта, спирулина – продаются только в аптеках, в магазинах их не найдешь. Для кого-то это лекарства, а для меня – еда. Кто-то привык сначала уродовать себя, а потом усердно лечить. Я же предпочитаю питаться так, чтобы необходимости в лечении не возникало. «Если твоя пища не будет как лекарство, твое лекарство станет пищей».

Может показаться: какая скука и отстой! Да лучше оттягиваться по полной, чем вот так дрожать за свое здоровье! На самом деле, за свое здоровье я вообще не беспокоюсь – у меня просто поводов не бывает. И это вовсе не скучно, а очень даже интересно. Скучно – питаться как все остальные. Я же, когда отправляюсь на поиски своего корма, ощущаю себя сталкером. Я не такой как все, хоть внешне это никак не выражается. Я ищу еду там, где другие ищут лекарство. Потому что такие продукты как овес, пшеница, лен, синий изюм, урюк, и им подобные – обычно покупают для приготовления какого-нибудь лечебного снадобья. Торговцы на рынке так и пишут: «овес для лечения». Разве кому-то придет в голову питаться необработанным овсом в оболочке? На то имеются овсяные хлопья. Никто и не подозревает, что необработанный овес вообще можно каким-то образом приготовить. А в мясные ряды я хожу для того чтобы покупать еду для своей кошки – она у меня тоже сыроедка, разумеется. Вот и получается, что я кажусь не тем, кем являюсь на самом деле, (к счастью, я не вампир), – это и есть сталкинг. И это не скучно.

Несколько слов об особенностях моих «добавок». Масло расторопши по своим целебным свойствам превосходит широко известное облепиховое масло, однако об этом мало кто знает. Расторопша имеет уникальное свойство – она восстанавливает клетки печени и выводит из организма токсины. К тому же, это сильнейший антиоксидант. Флавоноиды расторопши проявляют в 10 раз более высокую антиоксидантную активность, чем токоферол, известный как витамин Е – витамин молодости. В состав этого растения входит уникальное биологически активное вещество – силимарин, которое по своим целебным свойствам многофункционально, так что, расторопшу невозможно отнести к какой-либо одной группе лекарственных средств. Но опять повторяю – кому лекарство, а кому еда.

Амарант, который был известен еще со времен Ацтеков, так же обладает целебными и омолаживающими свойствами, в еще большей степени. Масло амаранта излечивает очень много всяких болезней и содержит 6% сквалена – мощного антиоксиданта, который до недавнего времени добывали из печени акул. В амарантовом масле витамин Е присутствует в своей редкой токотриенольной разновидности, которая в 40-50 раз эффективнее обычных токоферольных форм. Целебное воздействие амаранта имеет настолько широкий спектр, что перечислять здесь все нет никакого смысла. Недаром у Инков и Ацтеков амарант был основной пищевой культурой. А у современного человека это растение «почему-то» из рациона ушло и превратилось в лекарство. Чистое масло амаранта стоит достаточно дорого. Но если цена для вас не очень критична, достать его можно здесь: http://www.miramart.ru или здесь: http://diamart.su/shop/index.html

Расторопша и амарант известны еще с древних времен, однако внимания ученых удостоились только сейчас. Причем, очень пристального внимания. И то хорошо – лучше поздно, чем никогда. Хотя опять же, интерес науки вызывают не сами натуральные продукты, а лекарства, которые можно из них приготовить.

«Спасибо за информацию о сыроедении. С первого раза почему-то поверил на все сто. Вот только отделаться от старой пищи не могу. Причем, после первого прочтения о сыроедении, с мертвой пищей завязал сразу, в один день, и на три месяца. Потом началась жуть! После трех месяцев абсолютного «невспоминания» – постоянные срывы, не понимаю в чем дело. Я бросил курить и употреблять алкоголь, но это оказалось абсолютным пустяком по сравнению с пищей. Прям не знаю что делать».

Вот потому я и говорю, если у вас нет сильной мотивации, лучше переходить постепенно. Тише едешь, дальше будешь. К устойчивым результатам приводят знания и внутренняя зрелость, нежели сила воли и эмоциональная накачка. Вы должны дозреть, дорасти до этого.

«Если верить Евангелию от Ессеев то получается, что Иисус проповедовал сыроедение. А как же быть с легендой о том, как он накормил людей хлебом и рыбой? Чему верить?»

Иисус кормил людей тем, чем они питались на тот момент. Одно дело – накормить их, другое дело – объяснить им, чего есть не следует.

«Как известно, Иисус вместе со своими сподвижниками пил вино, ел хлеб, да еще и говорил при этом, что это суть Тело и Кровь Его».

Во-первых, вино в те времена и в той местности достаточно сильно разбавляли. Во-вторых, из рук Христа я бы и сам пил и ел все что угодно. Неужто вы думаете, что в чаше Христа находилась жидкость, которую мы сейчас понимаем под алкоголем? Таинство Евхаристии, коим была трапеза Иисуса и Его сподвижников, заключается в том, что после освящения хлеб и вино уже не являются тем, чем были до этого, а знаменуют двуединство божественного начала во Христе. Аналогично, жидкость в бутылках, которая продается в ширпотребных торговых точках, вобрала в себя столько негативной информации, что из вина превратилась уже в конкретный яд. Представьте, сколько людей с поломанной и негативной энергетикой проходит через эти точки. Поэтому, если уж пить вино, то лучше домашнее или то, что продается в элитных магазинах, а не в шалманах.

«Прослушал Трансерфинг полностью 3 раза (аудиокниги), причем заметил, что когда слушал в последний раз, (в это время был на сыроедении), до меня дошли многие вещи, которые ну никак не доходили, когда я питался термически обработанной пищей. В частности: мне удалось прочувствовать аналогию, как в осознанном сновидении нам удается управлять сном – так и в жизни получается, что можно проснуться. Когда я это ощутил, у меня внутри как будто приятная бомбочка энергетическая взорвалась – так здорово! С тех пор мне стала больше понятна фраза «проснуться наяву».

Вот, вы ощутили именно то, что я имел в виду, когда говорил о прояснении сознания. Очень часто лишь кажется, что ты что-то хорошо понимаешь. На самом деле это не так. Когда цепочка логических заключений разума выстраивается в стройную схему, превращается в шаблон, – появляется понимание. Но это лишь иллюзия, интерпретация. Настоящее проникновение в суть вещей наступает только тогда, когда приходит осознание. А это совсем другое – в отличие от понимания, осознание идет откуда-то изнутри, не от разума, а от души. Вот это и есть та самая ясность, переходящая в озарение.

----------


## Эдвард

> Интересно - если Ведам всего 40 000 лет, а природе миллионы лет  кто прав многомиллионный опыт природных законов или Веды ?


Веды существуют всегда. Это инструкция к материальному миру прилагаемая создателем.  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

> Веды существуют всегда. Это инструкция к материальному миру прилагаемая создателем.


ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СОГЛАСЕН  :good:

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

Однако есть подсознательный момент - человеческим заблуждениям несколько тысяч лет, законам мироздания бесчисленное число "кальп" миллиардов лет, когда людям подносят информацию что их образ питания правильный и одобрен к примеру самими Ведами то подсознательно всё успокаивается и люди продолжают жить не меняя старого образа, но со времен разум начинает "ворочаться" -  почему сыроеды от года в год с возрастом только молодеют и приобретают больший жизненный тонус и независимость от внешних факторов среды, а он классический приверженец аюрведы как все обычные миряне так же подвержен влиянию недомогания, болезней, воздействию внешней среды и живет столько же как и все люди не обременяющие себя аскезой. Такой факт разум поставит в тупик. Сыроеды люди которые вышли из общего строя классический многовековых учений.

----------


## Эдвард

Я лично не против сыроедения и вообще какого-либо "едения", человек сам решает как ему действовать в материальном мире. Но очень против абсолютизации любого вида "едения", кроме прасадоедения, которое рекомендуется Кришной - Абсолютной Личностью.

Сыроедение - хорошая диета, никто и не спорит. Однако преданные - это не клуб здорового питания. Общество преданных - это люди, которые стараются следовать Ведам, духовным учителям прошлого и настоящего. Веды и духовные учителя не рекомендуют питаться только сырой пищей. Шрила Прабхупада ел приготовленную пищу, его духовный учитель тоже и так далее. Отсюда легко сделать вывод, что главный вид диеты - это прасадоедение, а какой этот прасад: сырой или приготовленный, не так важно.

Питаясь по принципам Аюрведы, человек сохранит здоровье на долгие долгие годы. Проблема не в приготовленной пище, проблема в несоблюдении режима дня и питания. Сыроедение - это попытка радикально решить проблему, вообще убрать приготовленную пищу. Веды предлагают другой поход - употреблять пищу в соответствие с законами времени. 




> В Бхагавад-гите Верховный Господь говорит, что Он принимает блюда, приготовленные из овощей, молока и муки и предложенные Ему с любовью и преданностью.


БГ 17.10 комм.

Мы последователи Бхагавад Гиты и Шрилы Прабхупады, поэтому строим питание опираясь на них. Почитаешь о сыроедении и складывается ощущение, что это панацея от всех бед. Однако главные проблемы бытия - это рождение и смерть. И единственное, что может их решить - служение Кришне. Один из аспектов служения - готовить для Кришны вкусные люда и вкушать прасад, а Кришне нравятся многие блюда, приготовленные на огне.

----------


## SlavaSG

Веды есть просто они не всегда в калиюгу доходят в первозданном виде

----------


## SlavaSG

> Если бы сыроеденье было таким замечательным, то Шрила Прабхапада был бы сыроед. Но наш ачарья пользовался аюрведой.


Он был миссия, а не идиальная личность

----------


## Эдвард

> Веды есть просто они не всегда в калиюгу доходят в первозданном виде


Для этого есть парампара и когда она нарушается - приходит Кришна и восстанавливается оную. В наше время мы видим на примерах возвышенных преданных, что знание чисто и работает, значит оно в первозданном виде.




> Он был миссия, а не идиальная личность


Шрила Прабхупада не просто так носит титул ачарья. Ачарья - это тот, кто учит своим примером, как достичь совершенства. А значит сам является примером совершенства.


Кажется, отклоняемся от темы. Простите за оффтоп.

----------


## SlavaSG

[QUOTE=Эдвард;21214]Для этого есть парампара и когда она нарушается - приходит Кришна и восстанавливается оную. В наше время мы видим на примерах возвышенных преданных, что знание чисто и работает, значит оно в первозданном виде.

Шрила Прабхупада не просто так носит титул ачарья. Ачарья - это тот, кто учит своим примером, как достичь совершенства. А значит сам является примером совершенства.

Да извините, я немного зазнался, имею склоность немного говорить лишнего

----------


## SlavaSG

На мой взгляд Шрила Прабхупада мог иметь с материяльного видения недостатки, но в духовной деятельности он совершенный пример для следования. 
Не сочтите выше сказанное за критику в адрес Вед и Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Святые внешне могли казаться невежественными в своих поступках но при этом они обладали сознанием Бога. Так Кришна вводит в заблуждение тех кто пытаеться понять писания лишь разумом материальным.
Тема сыроедение может негативно повлиять и вызвать недоверие. Мне кажется что здесь неоходимо обсудить вопрос о том почему многие святые не придерживались сыроедения.
 Рад поделиться мнением, поправте если что не так?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На днях беседовал на эту тему с одним брахмачарием, он до СК несколько лет практиковал сыроедение. Так вот он подтвердил, что и для здоровья лучше, и сознание ясное, и в общем всё хорошо, но... чувство неудовлетворенности какое-то постоянное, слегка злой как бы был. А иногда он приезжал домой, и там мама варила ему борщ, и он не мог ей отказать и ел. С точки зрения тела это не очень хорошо влияло, но зато, по его словам, он чувствовал сколько любви было вложено туда в процессе приготовления на огне, и наконец-то был удовлетворен.

----------


## Alekcei

При воздержании от вредных привычек возникает похожее чувство. 

Возможно, это абстинентный синдром. Дискомфорт вызванный лишением наркотика.

----------


## SlavaSG

> При воздержании от вредных привычек возникает похожее чувство. 
> 
> Возможно, это абстинентный синдром. Дискомфорт вызванный лишением наркотика.


Духовные учителя иногда едят с любовью то что им совсем не нравится. Что бы преданные были счастливы в служении. Это и есть любовь  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

Дествительно вкус еды зависит от того кто готовит её. Живое существо вкладывает в еду любовь или совю карму, всё зависит от личности. мелькнула мысль что все сотворённые вкусы созданны Брахмой данные Кришной, значит все вкусы в первозданном виде пиготовленны Брахмой.  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Наверно многие знают этот пример:  пчела и муха.
Пчела, вылетев в поле соберет там весь нектар,
а муха, вылетев в поле сразу привлечется экскрементами. 

Т.е. у нас должна быть стратегия пчелы.
И также мудрецы говорят, что у любого человека можно чему-нибудь научиться.

Наверно не будет преувеличением, что в ISKCON  одни из самых изысканных поваров.
Почти каждый специалист.

Какие-то моменты из сыроедения можно взять себе на заметку.

Например: болгарский перец, зелень ... ... ...  мелко нарезанными, ложить в супы в самом
конце и практически не варить. Тем самым сохранится аромат, котрый выветривается
при продолжительной варке. И блюдо получится не с однообразным вкусом как каша,
а как некая картина художника, в котором будут ощущаться те или иные вкусы почередно.

То же относится к некоторым овощам, например капуста, натертая морковь,  ...  ...  ...
лучше недоварить, чем переварить  и витамины целее и ароматнее.

Недавно делал подливку к рису  из  томатов и цветной капусты.

Раньше соцветия цветной капусты старался приготовить, чтобы она оставались  целыми , но в то же время чтобы получились очень мягкими и нежными.

А сейчас попробовал их положить в кипящий томатный соус в самом конце и практически не варить. ( Вспомнился сыроед котрый ест сырую картошку) 
Ну думаю не умру если  не проварится.

И ни чего  так  подливка получилась.  :good:   Хрум-хрум.

----------


## Anton N

Приведу смысл ответа Тэнмая Госвами, который он дал на вопрос о сыроедении. 
Он сказал, что ничего нового не видит в этом увлечении, и это очень хорошая идея для того, кому она подходит. А подходит она тому, у кого силен огонь пищеварения. Если же агни внутри тела слаб, то лучше есть приготовленную пищу, т.к. варка/жарка есть по сути дела начало того же самого процесса переваривания, который у нас происходит внутри. Поскольку почти у 100% горожан, которые приезжают к нему в клинику со всего мира, пищеварение серьезно нарушено и имеется серьезный дисбаланс ваты, он не советовал фанатеть сыроедением. Но фрукты есть рекомендует (причем отдельно или в начале еды), т.к. они легкие для переваривания.
Кто-то здесь уже говорил, что для получения энергии из любых продуктов телу без огня по-любому не обойтись. Даже смысл слова "переваривание" говорит сам за себя. Как обычно, система сама по себе ни плоха, ни хороша, главное применять её сбалансированно.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Приведу смысл ответа Тэнмая Госвами, который он дал на вопрос о сыроедении. 
> Он сказал, что ничего нового не видит в этом увлечении, и это очень хорошая идея для того, кому она подходит. А подходит она тому, у кого силен огонь пищеварения. Если же агни внутри тела слаб, то лучше есть приготовленную пищу, т.к. варка/жарка есть по сути дела начало того же самого процесса переваривания, который у нас происходит внутри. Поскольку почти у 100% горожан, которые приезжают к нему в клинику со всего мира, пищеварение серьезно нарушено и имеется серьезный дисбаланс ваты, он не советовал фанатеть сыроедением. Но фрукты есть рекомендует (причем отдельно или в начале еды), т.к. они легкие для переваривания.
> Кто-то здесь уже говорил, что для получения энергии из любых продуктов телу без огня по-любому не обойтись. Даже смысл слова "переваривание" говорит сам за себя. Как обычно, система сама по себе ни плоха, ни хороша, главное применять её сбалансированно.


У меня вата 75 % на сыроедении проблем не знаю. а варёная пища тяжело переваривалась даже в зенит. Всегда лучше проверять знание на себе если есть возможность

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

у меня аналогично, был вегитарианцем около 8 лет, но не чувствовал особой пользы от этого, повстречался парень по виду 40 лет с паспортным возрастом под 70 лет соответственно у меня "паразиты" сознания по поводу священных действ приготовлений и блюдоманства быстро отвалились, путь к природе описан в Евангелия от Ессеев, еще больше отрезвляет от заблуждений один сибиряк по имени Изюм http://syromono.info/ru/sections/chtenye

----------


## Сева

SlavaSG  насчёт словосочетания ати ушна - очень пряная я специально выяснял - слово ати (очень) относится ко всем прилагательным в стихе. Так что перевод правильный. И переводил его наверное образованный вайшнав.. как Вы думаете?

----------


## SlavaSG

> SlavaSG  насчёт словосочетания ати ушна - очень пряная я специально выяснял - слово ати (очень) относится ко всем прилагательным в стихе. Так что перевод правильный. И переводил его наверное образованный вайшнав.. как Вы думаете?


Спасибо что поделились поиском ответа.
Значит перевод должен выглядеть примерно так?

 Очень горькие, очень кислые, очень солёные, очень пряные, очень острые, очень сухие, очень горячие, виды пищи, тот кто находится в гунне страсти, нравившиеся, страдания, горе причиняющие.

И всё же много сомнений по поводу слова очень (ати). вы бы не могли дать подробную информацию?

И как понимать сочетание очень с другими словами? Страсть подразумевает большое стремление к приятным чувственным ощущениям.
Кому нравится пересалёная, очень сухая и очень горячая? не вижу в этом большого наслаждения.
И где грань между солёностью, сухостью? и другими качествами пищи. 
Пища в благости не должна быть искусственно досолена, нагрета, высущена, приправлена специями и с добавлением исскуственной кислости.
Мы все находимся по большей части в страсти и просто нужно взглянуть как люди питаются. Это будет большой % страсти.  Конечно получить удовлетворения сразу от пищи не обработанной или без добавления в неё других продуктов усиливающие вкус сложно. И что таить я к примеру добавляю соль для вкуса потому что нахожусь в страсти.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Значит перевод должен выглядеть примерно так?
> 
>  Очень горькие, очень кислые, очень солёные, очень пряные, очень острые, очень сухие, очень горячие, виды пищи, тот кто находится в гунне страсти, нравившиеся, страдания, горе причиняющие.


Из известной работы Харидева Прабху:



Жмите на картинку и Вам откроется.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Из известной работы Харидева Прабху:
> 
> 
> 
> Жмите на картинку и Вам откроется.


Там ошибка только есть, вместо страсти - благость. Бывает  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

> Там ошибка только есть, вместо страсти - благость. Бывает


Большое спасибо а Вы можете так же выложить пищу в благости и невежестве буду очень благодарен Вам

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Большое спасибо а Вы можете так же выложить пищу в благости и невежестве буду очень благодарен Вам


Пищу не выложу, а вот тексты - пожалуйста  :smilies:

----------


## SlavaSG

> Пищу не выложу, а вот тексты - пожалуйста


Не помешала бы её увидеть глазами  :smilies: 
Спасибо  :good:

----------


## Anatoly

Столько много всего написано, но я для так и не понял, человеку с каким набором дош легче всего стать сыроедом.

----------


## Макс_И

а мне вот интересно, с каким набором дош коровке легче всего стать сыроедом. И чтоб дисбаланса не было и логореи. Коровы общаются между собой мычанием. Особенно общительны телята.

----------


## наиль1008

А тема "Как стать кришноедом ?" будет ? :stena:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Как–то неожиданно видеть, что человек сравнивает своё тело и пищеварение с телом и пищеварением коровы.
Приглядитесь, Чайтанья, мы сильно различаемся :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Может, Вы съедаете 8 килограмм травы в день?+ 1–2 кило зерна?(как хорошая взрослая коровка) :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, это в пересчёте на Ваше тело.
(Коровка съедает 50 кило травы и ведро каши)

----------


## Макс_И

Харе Кришна  :smilies: 




> "Как–то неожиданно видеть, что человек сравнивает своё тело и пищеварение с телом и пищеварением коровы. Приглядитесь, Чайтанья, мы сильно различаемся"


если вы про пост чуть выше :
"с каким набором дош коровке легче всего стать сыроедом. И чтоб дисбаланса не было и логореи."
то я НЕ сравнивал тут пищеварение. Я сравнивал тонкое тело...

чуть выше Анатолий спрашивал : "человеку с каким набором дош легче всего стать сыроедом."
Считается что на сыроедении происходит дисбаланс дош...
вот мне и интересно тоже, почему у коров его не происходит.  

про остальное в теме "О пользе сыроедения" написал ... В целом ответ на ваш вопрос уже формулировался по ходу этой( о пользе сыроедения) ветки...и приводились примеры...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

про остальное в теме "О пользе сыроедения" написал ... В целом ответ на ваш вопрос уже формулировался по ходу этой( о пользе сыроедения) ветки...и приводились примеры...
_____________

Да, пришлось немного почитать Ваши посты.

Чайтанья, а «Шримад–бхагаватам» Вы уже изучали?

С самого начала изучения ведической литературы совсем не сложно понять, что и тонкие и грубые тела человека и животных сильно отличаются.
 И цели существования у нас разные. :smilies: 

А так же есть разум и руки для совершения жертвоприношений и изучения писаний (к числу которых и относится Аюрведа: наука о здоровой жизни). Понаблюдайте так же за людьми: их тела тоже разные.

То, что является НЕКТАРОМ для одного, может стать ЯДОМ для другого.


.

----------


## Сева

В аюрведе есть раздел по питанию домашних животных - коров, лошадей и даже слонов.
Естественно никакого дисбаланса от сыроедения у них не происходит потому что оно для них естественно.

----------


## Сева

> Столько много всего написано, но я для так и не понял, человеку с каким набором дош легче всего стать сыроедом.


Очень просто, сыроедение повышает вата дошу. По этому оно полезно и облегчает жизнь тем у кого конституция питта-капха.

Не знаю правда стоит ли такому человеку принимать сыроедение на всю жизнь.

----------


## Макс_И

Живя в тапо-ване, Махараджа Притху иногда питался корой и корнями деревьев, иногда — плодами и сухими листьями, а порой по нескольку недель ничего не ел и только пил воду. В конце концов он вовсе перестал есть и стал жить на одном воздухе.


Глава 23. Возвращение Махараджи Притху домой, к Богу
Vyasa.ru - школа ведической культуры » Веды, ведическая литература » Шримад Бхагаватам » Шримад Бхагаватам 4.2 » Глава 23. Возвращение Махараджи Притху домой, к Богу

ТЕКСТЫ 1 - 3

На последнем этапе жизни, заметив, что приближается старость, великая душа, царь всего мира Махараджа Притху, .....
 ....и один вместе с женой удалился в лес совершать аскезы.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Махараджа Притху был шактьявеша-аватарой Верховной Личности Бога, то есть он пришел на землю, чтобы исполнить волю Всевышнего.
...... а теперь ему предстояло показать на своем примере, как нужно отходить от дел. ......
Махараджа Притху ушел в лес один и в то же время взял с собой жену. В соответствии с предписаниями Вед, удаляясь от семейных дел и уходя из дома, мужчина может взять с собой жену, поскольку муж и жена считаются одним целым.
....... и именно этот путь избрал Махараджа Притху, который всегда служил примером для других. Вместо того чтобы оставаться дома до самой смерти, человек должен заблаговременно оставить семейный очаг и подготовиться к возвращению домой, к Богу. Будучи шактьявешей, воплощением Господа, посланным Кришной в этот мир с Вайкунтхи, Махараджа Притху, вне всякого сомнения, должен был вернуться к Богу. Но, чтобы его жизнь могла во всех отношениях служить примером для других, он подверг себя суровым аскезам 

он подверг себя суровым аскезам в тапо-ване . Из этих стихов следует, что в те времена на земле было много тапо-ванов, или лесов, в которых жили отшельники, совершавшие аскезы. По сути дела, в те времена все люди были обязаны по достижении определенного возраста уйти в тапо-ван, чтобы полностью отдать себя Верховной Личности Бога, так как, оставаясь дома, очень трудно избавиться от привязанности к семейной жизни.
ТЕКСТ 4

Уйдя из дома, Махараджа Притху строго соблюдал все правила отшельнической жизни и, поселившись в лесу, стал совершать суровые аскезы. Он занимался этим с той же целеустремленностью, с какой раньше правил царством или покорял мир.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Точно так же, как человек, живущий в семье, обязан заниматься множеством дел, человек, оставивший семейную жизнь, должен научиться владеть своим умом и чувствами. Достичь этого можно только полностью посвятив себя преданному служению Господу. По сути дела, вся ведическая система общественного устройства предназначена для того, чтобы помочь человеку в конце концов вернуться домой, к Богу. Грихастха-ашрам — это своего рода компромисс, позволяющий человеку получать чувственные наслаждения и в то же время жить регламентированной жизнью в соответствии с принципами религии. Человеку, прошедшему через грихастха-ашрам и достигшему зрелого возраста, легче расстаться с семейными делами и целиком посвятить себя аскезам, чтобы раз и навсегда избавиться от желания удовлетворять материальные чувства. Вот почему для того, кто стал ванапрастхой, очень важно совершать аскезы (тапасью) . Махараджа Притху неукоснительно соблюдал все правила, регламентирующие жизнь человека, принявшего ванапрастху, которую в шастрах иногда называют ваикханаса-ашрама . Слово ваикханаса-сусаммате указывает на то, что ванапрастхи тоже обязаны строго придерживаться регулирующих принципов. Иными словами, Махараджа Притху был примером для других на всех этапах своей жизни. Махаджано йена гатах са пантхах: люди должны идти по стопам великих личностей. Последовав примеру Махараджи Притху, человек сможет достичь совершенства как в семейной жизни, так и в жизни ванапрастхи, а оставив тело, он обретет освобождение и вернется домой, к Богу.
ТЕКСТ 5

Живя в тапо-ване, Махараджа Притху иногда питался корой и корнями деревьев, иногда — плодами и сухими листьями, а порой по нескольку недель ничего не ел и только пил воду. В конце концов он вовсе перестал есть и стал жить на одном воздухе.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что йог должен удалиться в лес и поселиться в уединенном и освященном месте. Мы видим, что Притху Махараджа, уйдя в лес, не питался пищей, которую присылали бы ему из города его последователи или ученики. Отшельник, давший обет провести остаток своих дней в лесу, должен питаться только корнями и корой деревьев, плодами, сухими листьями и другими ДАРАМИ ПРИРОДЫ. Живя в лесу, Притху Махараджа строго соблюдал это правило, более того, иногда он не ел ничего, кроме сухих листьев, и довольствовался лишь несколькими глотками воды. Порой он питался одним воздухом, а порой — плодами с деревьев. Так, живя в лесу, он совершал суровые аскезы, особенно ограничивая себя в еде. Иными словами, тот, кто хочет достичь духовного совершенства, никогда не должен переедать. Шри Рупа Госвами также предостерегает нас, говоря, что человек, который слишком много ест или прилагает слишком много усилий для достижения мирских целей (атйахарах прайасаш ча), нарушает принципы духовной жизни.

----------


## Макс_И

> "Очень просто, сыроедение повышает вата дошу. По этому оно полезно и облегчает жизнь тем у кого конституция питта-капха.
>  Не знаю правда стоит ли такому человеку принимать сыроедение на всю жизнь."


похоже все это мягко говря неправда... Или шактьявеша-аватара Верховной Личности Бога страдал дисбалансом дош и логореей
давая пример остальным....

----------


## Макс_И

> С самого начала изучения ведической литературы совсем не сложно понять, что и тонкие и грубые тела человека и животных сильно отличаются.


тоесть у человека есть доши а у животных нет ?... тогда вопрос  - есть ли у животных прана  -жизненный воздух ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

или шактьявеша-аватара Верховной Личности Бога страдал дисбалансом дош и логореей...
——————————
Неужели Вы уже на таком уровне??? :sed:

----------


## Дарья

> Мне кажется что Аюрведа сейчас похожа чем то на современую медицину которая не лечит корень болезни а лишь её последствия.
>  Дисбалансы ваты капхи питы которые постоянно надо регулировать. Когда человек болен ему всегда необходимо принимать лекарство и действовать на проблемы тела внешними стредствами. Сейчас здоровых очень мало в грубом и тонком понимании. 
>  есть те кто не могут жить без мяса 
>  есть кто без вареной пищи 
>  есть те кто не могут без сырой пищи
>  есть те кто не может без воды
>  есть те кто не может без воздуха
>  СЫРОЕДЕНИЕ НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД ЭТО ЗОЛОТАЯ СЕРЕДИНА 
> *НАСТОЯЩИЙ ЙОГ НЕ ЕСТ СЛИШКОМ МНОГО ИЛИ СЛИШКОМ МАЛО*


Очевидно, что вы привязались к идее сыроедения, потому так рьяно её отстаиваете, попирая авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады и Аюрведы. 
Настоящие аюрведические доктора говорят насколько вредно питаться только сырой пищей. Это очередная мода в современной диетологии, только и всего. 

Слашала от одной начинающей преданной, увлекшейся сыроедением, сравнение, что мол в природе животные всё сырое едят. Вот вам пожалуйста - одна из дорожек в животную форму жизни. Только человек обладает разумом, чтобы готовить и у него самый сложный организм из живых существ на земле. Хотите кушать все сырым и "близким к природе", так ведь можно и животным стать в следующей жизни. Не сочтите за оскорбление. Простите если что. Но на то они священные писания и ачарьи, чтобы их бесприкословно слушали и не интерпретировали по-своему. 

Еще добавлю - Радха и Кришна в духовном мире не увлекаются сыроедением. А вкушают пищу, с любовью приготовленную для них гопи.

----------


## SlavaSG

Благостная пища увеличивает продолжительность жизни, очищает сознание человека, прибавляет сил, здоровья, приносит счастье и удовлетворение. Это сочная, богатая жирами, полезная и вкусная пища.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщения не по теме удалены.

----------


## Галим

> Живя в тапо-ване, Махараджа Притху иногда питался корой и корнями деревьев, иногда — плодами и сухими листьями, а порой по нескольку недель ничего не ел и только пил воду. В конце концов он вовсе перестал есть и стал жить на одном воздухе.
> 
> 
> Глава 23. Возвращение Махараджи Притху домой, к Богу
> Vyasa.ru - школа ведической культуры » Веды, ведическая литература » Шримад Бхагаватам » Шримад Бхагаватам 4.2 » Глава 23. Возвращение Махараджи Притху домой, к Богу
> 
> ТЕКСТЫ 1 - 3
> 
> *На последнем этапе жизни*, заметив, что приближается старость, великая душа, царь всего мира Махараджа Притху, .....
>  .


На последнем этапе жизни возможно сыроедение и действительно оправдано,Ш.Прабхупада тоже в конце жизни отказался от принятия пищи.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

найдите такой отрывок лекции - 6 минут
Торсунов - аюрведический врач – про Сыроедение и Солнцеедение

итог - сыроедение это диета

----------


## SlavaSG

> найдите такой отрывок лекции - 6 минут
> Торсунов - аюрведический врач – про Сыроедение и Солнцеедение
> 
> итог - сыроедение это диета


слушал Торсунова, со всем уважением, не могу с ним согласиться у меня вата конституция 75% 
согласно его позиции пища обогощается любовью через огонь. если это было только так то лучше предлогать Богу обработанную огнем пищу. но в писаниях говориться об обратном, предложи мне с любовью: листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, и я обязательно приму это подношение.  описание благостной пищи больше подходит к живой пище не обработанных на огне. в библии так же есть подтверждение этому.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

давайте тогда будем Вас слушать  :smilies: 

по поводу предложи мне листок, цветок и т.д.  если читать комментарии Прабхупады, там говорится что в удовлетворении Бога - даже малоимущие могут достичь результата.
а если у Вас есть средства для более пышных подношений, а Вы их игнорируете то это не есть гуд, и не есть чистое подношение ..

Ведь что приятнее получить ? - яблоко с дерева, или пирог из них ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Ведь что приятнее получить ? - яблоко с дерева, или пирог из них ?


Яблоки, конечно. Пирог же наверняка из белой муки делался.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Яблоки, конечно. Пирог же наверняка из белой муки делался.


Смотря как сделать, да и не в рецепте дело, а во вложении в процесс ..

+ перестаньте специально везде писАть противоречия, мне кажется Вы предвзято относитесь

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

+ объяснения О.Г. Торсунова о том что сыроедение - это диета, очень хорошо объясняет история про Махараджу Дхруву !!

Как говорит Торсунов, сыроедение нужно тем у кого преобладает огонь, дабы придти к балансу. Эти признаки и были описаны в истории про Дхруву +Рекомендованный ему метод от Нарады Муни был сопряжён с Господом.

Сильно сомневаюсь что Дхрува после и поныне, продолжает сыроедение.

----------


## SlavaSG

> + объяснения О.Г. Торсунова о том что сыроедение - это диета, очень хорошо объясняет история про Махараджу Дхруву !!
> 
> Как говорит Торсунов, сыроедение нужно тем у кого преобладает огонь, дабы придти к балансу. Эти признаки и были описаны в истории про Дхруву +Рекомендованный ему метод от Нарады Муни был сопряжён с Господом.
> 
> Сильно сомневаюсь что Дхрува после и поныне, продолжает сыроедение.


у меня вата 75 % пища переваривается сложно. раньше когда ел варёное и жаренное требовалось много энергии что бы её переварить, стоит сесть отдохнуть и синдром кивка обеспечен. На сыроедении таких проблем нет, всё легко усваивается и энергии больше.
Люди сейчас находиться преимущественно в гунне страсти и вкусы у большинства соответствует её качествам. Отсутствия мяса яиц и рыбы не делает пищу благостной она остаётся в страсти, технологический процесс ни чем не отличается, так же горяча так же остра столько же соли и тд.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Несмотря на всеобщее пробладание огня, Торсунов из толпы выделил несколько людей, которым он порекомендовал диету. Но не всей толпе ..

----------


## lokaram das

> предложи мне с любовью: листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, и я обязательно приму это подношение. описание благостной пищи больше подходит к живой пище не обработанных на огне. в библии так же есть подтверждение этому.


может хватит уже спекулировать на "Бхагавад-Гите", мы следуем комментариям Прабхупаде, а он почему в комментарии к этому стиху ни разу не обмолвился о сыроедении.

Враджендра кумар дас:




> Не думаю, что БГ 9.26 является рекламой сыроедения. Согласно комментарю Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, этот стих посвящен простоте и прелести бхакти. В нем перечисляются самые простые ингредиенты, которые Кришна принимает, если мы предлагаем их Ему с любовью и преданностью. То есть, это означает, что даже если по каким-то причинам мы ничего не можем приготовить для Кришны, то даже "листок, цветок, плод или вода" подойдут при условии наличия бхакти. Если хотите узнать, что именно любит Кришна, почитайте песню "Бхога-арати" в песеннике вайшнавов. Там перечисляются много приготовленных блюд. Для нас приготовление блюд для Кришны - это процесс преданного служения, в который мы можем вложить свою любовь и преданность. 
> 
> Если же у человека есть конкретные проблемы со здоровьем и ему реально помогает сыроедение, то это уже совсем другой вопрос. Нет нужды в данном случае искать цитаты в защиту сыроедения, т.к. никто его не осуждает. Если человек на своем опыте убедился в пользе такого питания, то и на здоровье. Никто его за это не осудит и не потребует с него цитату в качестве подтверждения авторитетности сыроедения.

----------


## lokaram das

> Ведь что приятнее получить ? - яблоко с дерева, или пирог из них ?


я за пирог!  после яблок у меня жуткая тяжесть в желудке.

----------


## Макс_И

> я за пирог! после яблок у меня жуткая тяжесть в желудке.


это с микрофлорой связано, на длительном сыроедении она меняется, особенно после чисток. 




> может хватит уже спекулировать на "Бхагавад-Гите", мы следуем комментариям Прабхупаде, а он почему в комментарии к этому стиху ни разу не обмолвился о сыроедении.


поддерживаю, но Слава несколько другое имел ввиду: 


> согласно его позиции пища обогощается любовью через огонь. если это было только так то лучше предлогать Богу обработанную огнем пищу.


в итоге назревает вопрос если так важно для бхакти обработка огнем почему же великие святые были сыроедами несмотяр ни начто

----------


## lokaram das

> же великие святые были сыроедами несмотяр ни начто


что за святые?

----------


## Макс_И

На последнем этапе жизни, заметив, что приближается старость, великая душа, царь всего мира Махараджа Притху, .....



> На последнем этапе жизни возможно сыроедение и действительно оправдано,Ш.Прабхупада тоже в конце жизни отказался от принятия пищи.


есть цитаты и не на последнем. и на первом есть и на серединном.....
Но если уж так все оборачивать что важно на последнем этапе, тогда как вы считаете :  почему ?? с чего вдруг ?

жил себе всю жизнь человек, питаясь ПРАВИЛЬНО - пищей приготовленной на огне, и тут вдруг на старости лет - в лес, сыроедить. При таком подходе все это воспринимается (выглядит) как мазохизм и нездоровое членовредительство. Разве такой взгляд это разумно ?...
в итоге, может он ушел в лес сыроедить чтобы тело оставить быстрее ? 8)... 

 на ваш взгялд, если сыроедение оправдано на последнем этапе, ни на первом ни на втором,  в чем его смысл ?

----------


## Макс_И

> что за святые?


Живя один в рощах ашрама Пулахи, Махараджа Бхарата питался лесными кореньями, плодами и луковицами. Он собирал их и вместе с цветами, молодыми побегами, листьями туласи и водой из Гандаки предлагал Верховной Личности Бога, Васудеве. Поклоняясь Господу, Махараджа Бхарата был доволен и счастлив. Сердце его было безупречно чистым: в нем не осталось и следа материальных желаний. Полностью изжив в себе стремление к мирским удовольствиям, он обрел душевный покой, удовлетворение и уверенно продолжал служить Господу.




> Еще добавлю - Радха и Кришна в духовном мире не увлекаются сыроедением. А вкушают пищу, с любовью приготовленную для них гопи.


если так важна тепловая обработка....


Так этот величайший преданный, Махараджа Бхарата, всегда оставался погруженным в служение Господу. Его любовь к Васудеве, Кришне, усиливалась день ото дня, пока сердце его наконец не растаяло. Постепенно Махараджа Бхарата утратил всякий интерес к разного рода предписаниям и ритуалам. Волосы на его теле вставали дыбом, проявлялись и все остальные признаки духовного экстаза. Порой он ничего не мог видеть, потому что слезы ручьями лились из его глаз. Не прерываясь ни на минуту, он мысленно созерцал красноватые лотосные стопы Господа. К тому времени сердце Махараджи Бхараты превратилось в озеро экстатической любви, и, погрузив свой ум в это озеро, он даже забыл о правилах поклонения Господу.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В теле человека, который испытывает экстатическую любовь к Кришне, проявляется восемь признаков трансцендентного блаженства. Они свидетельствуют о том, что этот человек, благодаря своему любовному служению Верховной Личности Бога, достиг совершенства. И поскольку Махараджа Бхарата всего себя отдавал преданному служению, у него проявлялись все признаки экстатической любви к Богу.

----------


## lokaram das

> Так было принято в ведическом обществе, и именно этот путь избрал Махараджа Притху, который всегда служил примером для других. Вместо того чтобы оставаться дома до самой смерти, человек должен заблаговременно оставить семейный очаг и подготовиться к возвращению домой, к Богу. Будучи шактьявешей, воплощением Господа, посланным Кришной в этот мир с Вайкунтхи, Махараджа Притху, вне всякого сомнения, должен был вернуться к Богу. Но, чтобы его жизнь могла во всех отношениях служить примером для других, он подверг себя суровым аскезам в тапо-ване


если вы стоите на пороге смерти то можете отказаться от пищи, хотя я думаю в наше время мало кто на это способен.
Причём тут сыроедение не пойму.  Хватит жонглировать словами :smilies:   сыроедьте на здоровье.

----------


## lokaram das

Напишите уже "сыроедо-шастру" и успокойтесь :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das

> Живя один в рощах ашрама Пулахи, Махараджа Бхарата


вот когда  будем на уровне Бхараты Махараджа и когда в ашраме Пулахи будем жить тогда и посыроедим :smilies:

----------


## Макс_И

она уже написана ). ...

----------


## lokaram das

Джай! Вот и живите по ней, а нам позвольте жить по "Бхагавад-Гите" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам"

----------


## SlavaSG

*увеличивает продолжительность жизни, очищает сознание, прибавляет сил, здоровья*

 

Еда не самое главное в личности его мотивы стремления куда важней. здесь нет повода для критики.
Разумный человек посмотрит на людей следующие этому знанию и проверит на практике, если это возможно. 

яблоки рекомендуют перед едой 
они активизируют пищеварение.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Яблоко просто сорвал и всё, а пирог нужно ещё приготовить, время выделить, найти ингридиенты. Это типа какой подарок сделать женщинам на 8 марта ? - купить готовую открытку или смастерить что-то своими руками. Женщина увидит - как её любят, отмазалис или душу* вложили ..
Вот в чём разница, а не в полезно или нет. В конце концов можно предложить, самому не есть, и раздать нуждающимся.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Яблоко просто сорвал и всё, а пирог нужно ещё приготовить, время выделить, найти ингридиенты. Это типа какой подарок сделать женщинам на 8 марта ? - купить готовую открытку или смастерить что-то своими руками. Женщина увидит - как её любят, отмазалис или душу* вложили ..
> Вот в чём разница, а не в полезно или нет. В конце концов можно предложить, самому не есть, и раздать нуждающимся.


Когда мы делаем что то собственными руками мы так же пропитываем его и ложным эго. Считая себя творцами созданного. и мы чувствуем боль когда что то (созданное нами) не оправдало наших ожиданий. Осознавшая душа видеть единство всего но при этом чувствует себя личностью. не претендует ни на что.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

И это не значит что мы *не должны* ценить чужой любящий труд. Труд - это то что можно сдесь делать, с помощью чего. А не сводить труд к минимуму.

У нас разные понятия, хотя мы и на одном форуме :о)

----------


## Макс_И

> Яблоко просто сорвал и всё, а пирог нужно ещё приготовить, время выделить, найти ингридиенты. Это типа какой подарок сделать женщинам на 8 марта ? - купить готовую открытку или смастерить что-то своими руками. Женщина увидит - как её любят, отмазалис или душу* вложили ..
> Вот в чём разница, а не в полезно или нет. В конце концов можно предложить, самому не есть, и раздать нуждающимся.


Конечно, вы тем самым мотив вырисовываете - для Кришны самый главный подарок - это любовь.
но Любовь можно выразить и без готовки на огне...  8) или нет ??


Махараджа Притху совершал эти суровые аскезы, чтобы обуздать свои чувства и речь, сохранить семя и управлять потоками жизненного воздуха в теле. Все это он делал с единственной целью — доставить удовольствие Кришне.

ТЕКСТ 10

бхагавад-дх арминах садхох
шраддхайа йататах сада
бхактир бхагавати брахманй
ананйа-вишайабхават

Таким образом Махараджа Притху целиком посвятил себя преданному служению, действуя в полном соответствии со всеми правилами и предписаниями бхакти-йоги и непрерывно служа Господу. Благодаря этому он развил в себе любовь к Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, и его преданное служение стало устойчивым и непоколебимым.

Так Махараджа Притху, лучший из людей, следовал по пути духовного самоосознания, который указал ему Санат-кумар. Иначе говоря, он поклонялся Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне.

Маркандея Рииши был праноедом...и был чистым преданным Кришны. Как то ему удалось умилостивить Кришну без "подарков на 8 марта" ?

----------


## SlavaSG

> И это не значит что мы *не должны* ценить чужой любящий труд. Труд - это то что можно сдесь делать, с помощью чего. А не сводить труд к минимуму.
> 
> У нас разные понятия, хотя мы и на одном форуме :о)


Достигшая совершенства душа не видит труд она видит совершенную прекрасную душу перед собой. 
Ценить чужой труд и не замечать свой это благость.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Рецидив логореи у сыроедов. Весна, видимо...

----------


## SlavaSG

'Из гимнов «Сама-веды» Я - «Брихат-сама», а из поэтических размеров - гаятри. Из всех месяцев Я - Маргаширша [ноябрь-декабрь], а из времен года - цветущая весна
да весна  :smilies:

----------


## lokaram das

Хануман был солнцеедом :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прошу больше не упоминать тему сыроедения на форуме Кришна.ру ни в каком виде, т.к. это разжигает ненужные споры. Тем, кто пишет об этом, уже было предупреждение. Далее последует бан.

----------

